# Cessione Milan: Berlusconi rimanda la decisione.



## admin (23 Aprile 2016)

Come riportato da diverse fonti, entro il prossimo lunedì 25 aprile Silvio Berlusconi avrebbe dovuto decidere se concedere ai cinesi l'esclusiva per la trattativa che avrebbe portato alla cessione del Milan. Secondo Il Corriere della Sera, però, non sarà così. Berlusconi ha deciso di rimandare la propria decisione. Se ne riparlerà il prossimo fine settimana (1 maggio 2016). 

Si continua da qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ai-cinesi-entro-lunedi-la-risposta-di-berlusconi-vt36191.html


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2016)

E si torna sempre al famoso 1 maggio.

Il 1 maggio 2015 fu tragico.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Aprile 2016)

Oggi si è svegliato male..


----------



## Snake (23 Aprile 2016)

dal 1 maggio si passerà al 1 giugno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2016)

Se si trattasse di teatro mi auguro che abbiano un po' di fantasia, perchè ancora il primo maggio sarebbe ridicolo... cambino gli sceneggiatori.


----------



## artie (23 Aprile 2016)

BALLE....balle e ancora balle


----------



## Marilson (23 Aprile 2016)

comincia la danza. Rinvii per mesi, poi rottura delle trattative


----------



## Hellscream (23 Aprile 2016)

Ma voi immaginate questi che si vedono rimandare la decisione ogni 2 giorni... molto credibile (in negativo).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2016)

Tutto come previsto. Il primo maggio slitterà a giugno, quindi entro Ferragosto e così via...


----------



## martinmilan (23 Aprile 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma voi immaginate questi che si vedono rimandare la decisione ogni 2 giorni... molto credibile (in negativo).



Si infatti...ci ricamano tutti ormai,ognuno può sparare la sua teoria.Me li immagino i cinesi lì chiusi nella stessa stanza d'albergo di maxi lopez ad aspettare trepidanti per giorni e giorni un SI che non sai se arriverà o no in balia di un personaggio che in Cina col suo patrimonio farebbe l'operaio nelle loro aziende.
Più probabile invece anzi probabilissimo che i Cinesi abbiano detto: ''Abbello,ti diamo 10 giorni per pensarci e poi dacci una risposta e non chiamare a pranzo o cena che sennò andiamo via. T'è capì?''


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Aprile 2016)

La riunione del Cda Fininvest non era a fine Aprile? Come può decidere dopo?


----------



## VonVittel (23 Aprile 2016)

Ecco che incomincia il teatrino... Possiamo tranquillamente dire addio ai cinesi e goderci ancora questo maledetto maiale come presidente


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2016)

Balle , i cinesi ( quelli veri non Bee ) non si fanno prendere per il C dal nano ... Se non coglie la palla al balzo questi vanno altrove ..


----------



## Aragorn (23 Aprile 2016)

Per onestà va detto che queste date non avevano nulla di ufficiale. Sono sempre stati i giornalisti a parlare di questa "presunta" risposta che Berlusconi dovrebbe dare ai cinesi. Giustamente qui a pensar male ci si azzecca quasi sempre, ma può anche essere che la trattativa sia partita proprio perchè il placet di Berlusconi c'è già. E in quel caso per un giornalista invece che scrivere "ho detto una boiata" è molto più facile scrivere "Berlusconi ha deciso di rimandare la decisione". Galatioto (ovvero l'unica fonte su cui si può realmente coltivare un minimo di speranza) aveva parlato di 8 settimane. Quindi aspettiamo fine giugno, se allora non sarà ancora successo niente mettiamoci definitivamente l'animo in pace.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Aprile 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si infatti...ci ricamano tutti ormai,ognuno può sparare la sua teoria.Me li immagino i cinesi lì chiusi nella stessa stanza d'albergo di maxi lopez ad aspettare trepidanti per giorni e giorni un SI che non sai se arriverà o no in balia di un personaggio che in Cina col suo patrimonio farebbe l'operaio nelle loro aziende.
> Più probabile invece anzi probabilissimo che i Cinesi abbiano detto: ''Abbello,ti diamo 10 giorni per pensarci e poi dacci una risposta e non chiamare a pranzo o cena che sennò andiamo via. T'è capì?''



Appunto, più passa il tempo, più la cosa perde di credibilità (nel senso, più passano i giorni, e più la convinzione che questa trattiva sia l'ennesima farsa, prende forma.)


----------



## The P (23 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da diverse fonti, entro il prossimo lunedì 25 aprile Silvio Berlusconi avrebbe dovuto decidere se concedere ai cinesi l'esclusiva per la trattativa che avrebbe portato alla cessione del Milan. Secondo Il Corriere della Sera, però, non sarà così. Berlusconi ha deciso di rimandare la propria decisione. Se ne riparlerà il prossimo fine settimana (1 maggio 2016).
> 
> Si continua da qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ai-cinesi-entro-lunedi-la-risposta-di-berlusconi-vt36191.html



ragazzi non è possibile che non se ne parli al CDA. Che si venga a sapere prima è un altro conto, ma che non se ne parli al CDA e si decida dopo mi sembra assurdo.


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Aprile 2016)

Boiata per riempire una pagina..questi non sanno nulla..


----------



## artie (23 Aprile 2016)

io vi giuro vado ai matti...cosa deve decidere berlusconi? deadline per che cosa?


----------



## Fedeshi (23 Aprile 2016)

Ragazzi,non ascoltate Repubblica e Corsera non ne hanno mai saputo nulla di questa trattativa,ci hanno solo ricamato sopra.L'unica fonte Italiana affidabile è il Corriere dello Sport,che,guarda caso non ha mai detto che vi erano dead-line e l'ha continuato a ribadire anche quando tutti gli altri quotidiani dicevano il contrario.


----------



## artie (23 Aprile 2016)

il cda e' del milan ossia la controllata. L operazione la sta portando avanti la controllante cioe fininvest.
Il cda del milan non puo dire nulla.

l unica cosa da verificare sara la posizione /conferma di galliani


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Aprile 2016)

A questo più tiri maledizioni, più tira avanti... non so più cosa augurargli


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Aprile 2016)

Tutto come da copione


----------



## DannySa (23 Aprile 2016)

Cambia nulla, se prende tempo è perché sta cedendo, almeno spero.
Che senso avrebbe rimandare una decisione quando sai già che non vuoi vendere? quest'anno il teatrino non se lo possono permettere e non lo possono tirare avanti oltre giugno.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Aprile 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Appunto, più passa il tempo, più la cosa perde di credibilità (nel senso, più passano i giorni, e più la convinzione che questa trattiva sia l'ennesima farsa, prende forma.)



Le cose sono 2:
-L'offerta c'è e Berlusconi è davvero indecisissimissimo.
-O come dicono i complottisti è tutto un teatro per calmare le acque in vista elezioni.
Io propendo per la prima ipotesi dato che ormai la società è in picchiata e soprattutto non ci posso credere che ogni anno facciano lo stesso identico teatro per calmare i tifosi....dai sono più originali di quello che pensiamo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Aprile 2016)

Anche il CorSera la sua l'ha detta, vediamo che dice Campopiano


----------



## artie (23 Aprile 2016)

vi rifaccio la domanda: cosa dovrebbe decidere belusconi domani domenica prossima tra 1' anno..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Anche il CorSera la sua l'ha detta, vediamo che dice Campopiano



Lui ha già detto che secondo le sue fonti (molto precise e presumibilmente dentro l'affare) '' non ci sono scadenze ma ovviamente i cinesi si aspettano una risposta a breve'' (confermando solo quella lunga di giugno già detta da Galatioto e Bloomberg). 
Di questo presunto obbligo di Berlusconi a dover dare una risposta entro lunedì, anzi entro il 28, anzi entro il prossimo week end, ne parlano i soliti media che ad oggi non hanno mai mostrato di saperne veramente qualcosa.
Ognuno tira a indovinare, e come detto cercate di non stare troppo dietro a questa giostra mediatica.


----------



## artie (23 Aprile 2016)

in pratica:
una conglomerata cinese , quindi una grossa societa' con interessi in piu settori,starebbe da febbraio trattando con fininvest il controllo dell'ac milan spendendo tempo e soldi , interessando advisor banche d'affari addirittura governi e al 1 maggio NON sa non se l affare va in porto perche' domanda e offerta non si incontrano ma se berlusconi vuole vendere?
per me questa e' follia!
i cinesi di mr bee si sedettero al tavolo facendo una e una sola domanda: sei interessato a cedere il controllo? e in base alla risposta spesero tempo e soldi e raggiunsero l accordo. Quando all ultimo berlusconi cambio' idea si alzarono e se ne andarono.

propio ieri bellinazzo a " tutti convocati " ha ammonito:se berlusconi ripete quello che ha fatto lo scorso anno con quelli di mr bee con questi cinesi...rischia che in futuro nessuno voglia sedersi al tavolo con lui...

questo vuol dire che cedera'? no! ma ha gia deciso e se salta e' per un problema domanda e offerta!


----------



## Reblanck (23 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da diverse fonti, entro il prossimo lunedì 25 aprile Silvio Berlusconi avrebbe dovuto decidere se concedere ai cinesi l'esclusiva per la trattativa che avrebbe portato alla cessione del Milan. Secondo Il Corriere della Sera, però, non sarà così. Berlusconi ha deciso di rimandare la propria decisione. Se ne riparlerà il prossimo fine settimana (1 maggio 2016).
> 
> Si continua da qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ai-cinesi-entro-lunedi-la-risposta-di-berlusconi-vt36191.html



Normale amministrazione per tutti i creduloni della cessione del Milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da diverse fonti, entro il prossimo lunedì 25 aprile Silvio Berlusconi avrebbe dovuto decidere se concedere ai cinesi l'esclusiva per la trattativa che avrebbe portato alla cessione del Milan. Secondo Il Corriere della Sera, però, non sarà così. Berlusconi ha deciso di rimandare la propria decisione. Se ne riparlerà il prossimo fine settimana (1 maggio 2016).
> 
> Si continua da qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ai-cinesi-entro-lunedi-la-risposta-di-berlusconi-vt36191.html



Scommetto che, dopo le elezioni, non si tornerà più a parlare di Milan e vendita.


----------



## artie (23 Aprile 2016)

una volta data l esclusiva mr bee ( a cui punta ancora ) sarebbe fuori.Sopratutto , visto cosa successo lo scorso anno, una volta data l esclusiva iniziata la due diligence a maggio a giugno...deve chiudere e no potra fare come il 2 maggio 2015.

ecco cosa vuol dire " dare l esclusiva".
ma berlusconi rischia. Perche' mandare a monte questa trattativa senza assicurazioni che bee da 180 di oggi raggiunga in questo lasso di tempo i 480 , vorrebbe dire che rimane col cerino in mano.

e'una situazione che si e' creato lui e lui deve sbrogliare!


----------



## Didaco (23 Aprile 2016)

Ecco l'ennesimo atto di amore. Grazie presidente


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Aprile 2016)

Ragazzi è sicuro che dal prossimo anno ci sarà l'"ItalMilan" di Brocchi.

Costi ridotti, big (oltre a Bacca gli unici che possono portare soldi sono Donnarumma e Romagnoli, forse Niang, quindi occhio), ambizioni nulle tanto avranno la scusante "Siamo gli unici a portare avanti i giovani italiani" e uno yesman al comando della squadra (si è visto che Brocchi è lo schiavo di Berlusconi in Milan - Carpi).

A me dispiace per quelli che si continuano ad illudere.


----------



## koti (23 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da diverse fonti, entro il prossimo lunedì 25 aprile Silvio Berlusconi avrebbe dovuto decidere se concedere ai cinesi l'esclusiva per la trattativa che avrebbe portato alla cessione del Milan. Secondo Il Corriere della Sera, però, non sarà così. Berlusconi ha deciso di rimandare la propria decisione. Se ne riparlerà il prossimo fine settimana (1 maggio 2016).
> 
> Si continua da qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ai-cinesi-entro-lunedi-la-risposta-di-berlusconi-vt36191.html


Poi c'è chi prende per idioti i pessimisti cronici (che in realtà non sono pessimisti ma realisti) che parlano di "film già visto". Il rassegnarsi alla dittatura Berlusconiana è semplicemente la triste constatazione dei fatti, il trovarsi di fronte un uomo in preda alla megalomania che, vuoi per questioni di orgoglio personale, vuoi per l'irrazionalità che infesta la sua mente annebbiata dalla vecchiaia, rifiuta di privarsi delle sue proprietà a lui più care (Milan e Forza Italia), anche se ciò significherebbe farle sprofondare nel baratro. Dispiace solo che queste voci non facciano altro che creare false speranze e illusioni (nel mio animo so di sperarci e crederci anche io, un pochino) ma isomma, il personaggio che abbiamo davanti ormai lo conosciamo tutti, il suo ego prima di qualsiasi cosa. Quanto lo odio.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2016)

Per parlare di una 'vendita' ci vuole un acquirente. E c'è. 
Manca il resto.
Forse manca il venditore????
Dietro c'è tanto di quel marcio che quando verrà fuori non so cosa potrà accadere. Ecco perchè berlusconi tentenna.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Aprile 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Normale amministrazione per tutti i creduloni della cessione del Milan.



Ah la pensi così?

Non avevamo capito


----------



## Casnop (23 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da diverse fonti, entro il prossimo lunedì 25 aprile Silvio Berlusconi avrebbe dovuto decidere se concedere ai cinesi l'esclusiva per la trattativa che avrebbe portato alla cessione del Milan. Secondo Il Corriere della Sera, però, non sarà così. Berlusconi ha deciso di rimandare la propria decisione. Se ne riparlerà il prossimo fine settimana (1 maggio 2016).
> 
> Si continua da qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ai-cinesi-entro-lunedi-la-risposta-di-berlusconi-vt36191.html


Come riportano le cronache politiche di queste ore, Silvio è rintanato nel bunker di Arcore a non decidere il candidato a sindaco di Roma, dopo i disastrosi sondaggi su Bertolaso, e il ping pong mediatico con Salvini e Meloni che sta vivamente deliziando il pubblico degli astanti. Possibile un rinvio dell'incontro con i cinesi per la comunicazione della propria scelta. Il cda del 28 aprile era davvero utile per abbreviare i tempi, consentendo in quella sede la ratifica dell'accordo, in specie considerando che era probabilmente convocato il cda della controparte per analoghi adempimenti. Nulla ovviamente impedisce che ne venga convocato uno straordinario a seguire per consentire il passaggio contrattuale. La nemesi di un Silvio rubato dalla politica al Milan si propone anche nella fase della probabile ultima decisione di vendere. I cinesi attendono con pazienza, ma ormai è questione di giorni. E' loro interesse fare presto per chiudere prima del 30 giugno l'affare. E' interesse di Fininvest fare presto per chiudere prima del 30 giugno l'affare. Aspettiamo, non troppo, però: gli involtini primavera a Milano non li fanno così bene.


----------



## Henry (23 Aprile 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Come riportano le cronache politiche di queste ore, Silvio è rintanato nel bunker di Arcore a non decidere il candidato a sindaco di Roma, dopo i disastrosi sondaggi su Bertolaso, e il ping pong mediatico con Salvini e Meloni che sta vivamente deliziando il pubblico degli astanti. Possibile un rinvio dell'incontro con i cinesi per la comunicazione della propria scelta. Il cda del 28 aprile era davvero utile per abbreviare i tempi, consentendo in quella sede la ratifica dell'accordo, in specie considerando che era probabilmente convocato il cda della controparte per analoghi adempimenti. Nulla ovviamente impedisce che ne venga convocato uno straordinario a seguire per consentire il passaggio contrattuale. La nemesi di un Silvio rubato dalla politica al Milan si propone anche nella fase della probabile ultima decisione di vendere. I cinesi attendono con pazienza, ma ormai è questione di giorni. E' loro interesse fare presto per chiudere prima del 30 giugno l'affare. E' interesse di Fininvest fare presto per chiudere prima del 30 giugno l'affare. Aspettiamo, non troppo, però: gli involtini primavera a Milano non li fanno così bene.



Concordo su tutto. Sperando che Silvio si rassegni all'inevitabile, senza colpi di testa dell'ultimo minuto. Immagino che le pressioni familiari saranno forti. Se Marina fino a ieri ha accettato l'argomento in base al quale il controllo del Milan, con annessi costosi disastri di Galliani, andava comunque mantenuto in nome della capacita` lobbistica di Fester a tutela degli interessi di Mediaset, con la cessione di Premium non vedo perche` debba continuare a farlo e mandare giu` il rospo. E l'opinione della figlia maggiore conta, voglio sperare che sia in grado di convincere il padre.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Aprile 2016)

I sondaggi dicono che grazie a questo stratagemma di finta cessione bertolaso è schizzato a +15 %
Funziona ragazzi!
SI...
PUO'... 
FAREEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Reblanck (23 Aprile 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Come riportano le cronache politiche di queste ore, Silvio è rintanato nel bunker di Arcore a non decidere il candidato a sindaco di Roma, dopo i disastrosi sondaggi su Bertolaso, e il ping pong mediatico con Salvini e Meloni che sta vivamente deliziando il pubblico degli astanti. Possibile un rinvio dell'incontro con i cinesi per la comunicazione della propria scelta. Il cda del 28 aprile era davvero utile per abbreviare i tempi, consentendo in quella sede la ratifica dell'accordo, in specie considerando che era probabilmente convocato il cda della controparte per analoghi adempimenti. Nulla ovviamente impedisce che ne venga convocato uno straordinario a seguire per consentire il passaggio contrattuale. La nemesi di un Silvio rubato dalla politica al Milan si propone anche nella fase della probabile ultima decisione di vendere. I cinesi attendono con pazienza, ma ormai è questione di giorni. E' loro interesse fare presto per chiudere prima del 30 giugno l'affare. E' interesse di Fininvest fare presto per chiudere prima del 30 giugno l'affare. Aspettiamo, non troppo, però: gli involtini primavera a Milano non li fanno così bene.



Ti rispetto e scrivi pure bene,ma tu ci credi davvero a quello che scrivi ?
Lo scorso anno scrivevi le solite cose quando usci la storia di Mr Bee,e guarda come è andata a finire.
Secondo me è sbagliato illudere le persone,perché faresti il solito giochino di Berlusconi e Galliani lo stesso quando le persone danno le colpe al mister e poi alla fine è molto semplice da capire che il vero problema sono proprio Berlusconi e Galliani.


----------



## Reblanck (23 Aprile 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto. Sperando che Silvio si rassegni all'inevitabile, senza colpi di testa dell'ultimo minuto. Immagino che le pressioni familiari saranno forti. Se Marina fino a ieri ha accettato l'argomento in base al quale il controllo del Milan, con annessi costosi disastri di Galliani, andava comunque mantenuto in nome della capacita` lobbistica di Fester a tutela degli interessi di Mediaset, con la cessione di Premium non vedo perche` debba continuare a farlo e mandare giu` il rospo. E l'opinione della figlia maggiore conta, voglio sperare che sia in grado di convincere il padre.



Ha venduto solo il 5% di premium.


----------



## zamp2010 (23 Aprile 2016)

Mah adesso la cessione sta diventando una noia....
Prima era piu interessante adesso e troppo


----------



## martinmilan (23 Aprile 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Ha venduto solo il 5% di premium.



premium sport l'ha venduta tutta in cambio di una piccola quota di vivendi.


----------



## artie (23 Aprile 2016)

Allora... il cda del milan non puo ratificare nulla. Il milan e' la controllata e non la controllante.E' semmai il cda fininvest che dovrebbe ratificare.
Secondo. Si ratifica un accordo. Per adesso c'e solo un accordo sul prezzo. A questo dovranno seguire esclusivita' della trattativa due diligence precontratto e solo allora si potrebbe ratificare l accordo vero e proprio.
Perche la risposta di berlusconi e' IL PASSAGGIO FONDAMENTALE?
Perche dare l esclusiva fa partire la due diligence. E da li non puo piu tornare indietro. Non puo', ossia, fare come con Bee...si e' giocato , male, la sua cartuccia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2016)

Da seguire parallelamente anche la vicenda Inter.
Le ultime danno Moratti ancora ai vertici della società con i cinesi dietro. Se così fosse, per me sarebbe il de profundis delle nostre speranze di vedere Berlusconi in minoranza. Vorrà sicuramente anche lui fare una cosa simile. Se Moratti fa un passo avanti, dubito che lui ne farà uno indietro.


----------



## S T B (23 Aprile 2016)

Questo qui è bipolare...


----------



## Casnop (23 Aprile 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Ti rispetto e scrivi pure bene,ma tu ci credi davvero a quello che scrivi ?
> Lo scorso anno scrivevi le solite cose quando usci la storia di Mr Bee,e guarda come è andata a finire.
> Secondo me è sbagliato illudere le persone,perché faresti il solito giochino di Berlusconi e Galliani lo stesso quando le persone danno le colpe al mister e poi alla fine è molto semplice da capire che il vero problema sono proprio Berlusconi e Galliani.


Caro Reblanck, l'anno scorso ero uno dei pochissimi che guardava come il fumo negli occhi alla cessione, o presunta tale, a Mr. Bee, per una serie di motivi che i fatti successivi hanno purtroppo confermato. Quanto a quest'anno, è sufficiente che Berlusconi dica di no. Una parolina, un fiato di due secondi, ed i cinesi si volatilizzano in un istante... magari vanno a bussare alla porta di Joel Glazer: Galatioto è stato in passato consulente della famiglia.


----------



## Gabry (23 Aprile 2016)

Il cda di fine Aprile è quello ordinario, non c'entra niente.
Solo al momento delle firme verrà convocato un cda straordinario da Fininvest in cui si delibera la vendita (formalità come fatto con Premium), e poi si convoca un cda straordinario nel Milan perchè cambia l'asset societario. I cda straordinari possono essere convocati in qualsiasi momento. Nei cda NON SI TRATTA la vendita ma si può deliberare un cambio societario logicamente dopo le firme.

Per quanto riguarda le date che ci propinano i giornalisti, in realtà le vere date le sanno solo i due interlocutori della trattativa.
Quindi davvero qui sono tutte congetture e noi costruiamo castelli di carte nella galleria del vento...


----------



## artie (23 Aprile 2016)

Quadro perfetto.
Berlusconi non deve informare la controparte se vende o meno ma l esclusiva.
Bee e' lontano ma non del tutto fuori.Ovvio che i cinesi vogliono garanzie


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Aprile 2016)

Vabbè dai, mettetevi l'animo in pace, è evidente che il Milan non verrà venduto.
Se ne riparlerà per l'anno prossimo, se tutto va bene.


----------



## Butcher (23 Aprile 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, mettetevi l'animo in pace, è evidente che il Milan non verrà venduto.
> Se ne riparlerà per l'anno prossimo, se tutto va bene.



Esatto. Bisogna sperare che tutto vada sempre peggio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2016)

Il Milan è la Legge di Murphy vivente. Tutto ciò che può andare male lo farà e tutto ciò che può peggiorare peggiorerà.


----------



## Giangy (23 Aprile 2016)

-
[MENTION=1429]Giangy[/MENTION] ti è stato detto mille volte di restare in topic e non riportare notizie prese da altri siti.

Alla prossima, scatta il ban.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Milan è la Legge di Murphy vivente. Tutto ciò che può andare male lo farà e tutto ciò che può peggiorare peggiorerà.



Esatto , e aspetta che i cinesi compreranno L inde... Sarà la fine .


----------



## mandraghe (23 Aprile 2016)

[MENTION=1166]mandraghe[/MENTION] grazie ma non andiamo OT, verifichiamo e nel caso riportiamo a parte


----------



## DannySa (23 Aprile 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1166]mandraghe[/MENTION] grazie ma non andiamo OT, verifichiamo e nel caso riportiamo a parte



Sembra trovare conferma anche da altre parti.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Aprile 2016)

non mi stupirei se il pazzoide prima di cedere aspetti di vedere come va la partita col verona..


----------



## wildfrank (23 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lui ha già detto che secondo le sue fonti (molto precise e presumibilmente dentro l'affare) '' non ci sono scadenze ma ovviamente i cinesi si aspettano una risposta a breve'' (confermando solo quella lunga di giugno già detta da Galatioto e Bloomberg).
> Di questo presunto obbligo di Berlusconi a dover dare una risposta entro lunedì, anzi entro il 28, anzi entro il prossimo week end, ne parlano i soliti media che ad oggi non hanno mai mostrato di saperne veramente qualcosa.
> Ognuno tira a indovinare, e come detto cercate di non stare troppo dietro a questa giostra mediatica.




Per i tifosi, l'importante è non cadere nella trappola delle scadenze, che è indubbiamente snervante.


----------



## Casnop (23 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lui ha già detto che secondo le sue fonti (molto precise e presumibilmente dentro l'affare) '' non ci sono scadenze ma ovviamente i cinesi si aspettano una risposta a breve'' (confermando solo quella lunga di giugno già detta da Galatioto e Bloomberg).
> Di questo presunto obbligo di Berlusconi a dover dare una risposta entro lunedì, anzi entro il 28, anzi entro il prossimo week end, ne parlano i soliti media che ad oggi non hanno mai mostrato di saperne veramente qualcosa.
> Ognuno tira a indovinare, e come detto cercate di non stare troppo dietro a questa giostra mediatica.


Bravo Re, in questa vicenda c'è un punto indiscutibile ed è la dichiarazione di una delle parti relativa alla possibilità che si definisca il tutto in un tempo variabile tra le sei-otto settimane dal giorno della dichiarazione, ovvero fine maggio-inizio giugno. Si tratta di tempistiche che normalmente le parti concordano a partire dallo start che è dato dalla stipulazione dei contratti preliminari. Quel lasso di tempo è dato appunto dal periodo che probabilmente è stato attributo al venditore per esprimere il consenso sul blocco dell'intero accordo, e dunque consentire lo sviluppo delle operazioni fino al traguardo finale, oppure il diniego in blocco delle intese intervenute, che conduce invece alla interruzione delle attività. Se si è in questa fase, si ripete, i negoziati finalizzati alla elaborazione di una bozza di accordo sono conclusi (ad essi è logicamente precedente l'attività di verifica dei conti societari, che è essenziale al fine della formazione della proposta di acquisto). La sottoscrizione del contratto preliminare sviluppa una complessa fase che si gioca sul piano societario, proprio delle due parti, bancario-finanziario, e amministrativo, che le parti svolgono secondo tappe scrupolosamente concordate. Manca ormai poco al traguardo finale, il percorso è stato condiviso (e Berlusconi ha seguito e diretto dal suo lato tutte le attività, come è ovvio), e questo è un indice significativo della serietà e profondità delle intese raggiunte. Certo, Berlusconi può decidere di mandare all'aria il tutto, ma apparirebbe come una contraddizione rispetto alla volontà e determinazione che egli ha impresso a tutto il lavoro dei tecnici Fininvest, e soprattutto lo porrebbe in evidente contrasto con la volontà dei figli e del management della holding. Per un futuro da immaginare con una Fininvest che per la prima volta si sarebbe esposta nell'interesse a vendere, che è specularmente disinteresse ad andare avanti nel Milan. A Silvio la scelta, e le sue conseguenze.


----------



## Reblanck (23 Aprile 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Caro Reblanck, l'anno scorso ero uno dei pochissimi che guardava come il fumo negli occhi alla cessione, o presunta tale, a Mr. Bee, per una serie di motivi che i fatti successivi hanno purtroppo confermato. Quanto a quest'anno, è sufficiente che Berlusconi dica di no. Una parolina, un fiato di due secondi, ed i cinesi si volatilizzano in un istante... magari vanno a bussare alla porta di Joel Glazer: Galatioto è stato in passato consulente della famiglia.



Eh si si,mi hanno pure bannato lo scorso anno perché dicevo che non era vero.
Joel Glazer è del 1928 ed era il presidente del Man UTD ed ha venduto,ma per piacere.


----------



## Casnop (23 Aprile 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Eh si si,mi hanno pure bannato lo scorso anno perché dicevo che non era vero.
> Joel Glazer è del 1928 ed era il presidente del Man UTD ed ha venduto,ma per piacere.



Joel Glazer è figlio di Malcolm Glazer, ex presidente del ManUTD, deceduto due anni fa. E' il presidente della holding che detiene tuttora circa il 65 per cento del capitale del club. Ahi, Reblanck.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Eh si si,mi hanno pure bannato lo scorso anno perché dicevo che non era vero.
> Joel Glazer è del 1928 ed era il presidente del Man UTD ed ha venduto,ma per piacere.



*Sei stato bannato perchè, come ora, non facevi che scrivere le stesse identiche cose in tutti i post.

E se continui te ne becchi un altro di ban.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da diverse fonti, entro il prossimo lunedì 25 aprile Silvio Berlusconi avrebbe dovuto decidere se concedere ai cinesi l'esclusiva per la trattativa che avrebbe portato alla cessione del Milan. Secondo Il Corriere della Sera, però, non sarà così. Berlusconi ha deciso di rimandare la propria decisione. Se ne riparlerà il prossimo fine settimana (1 maggio 2016).
> 
> Si continua da qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ai-cinesi-entro-lunedi-la-risposta-di-berlusconi-vt36191.html



.


----------



## cremone (24 Aprile 2016)

Glazer non ha venduto il manchester Utd, ha solo collocato una parte delle azioni in borsa mantenendo la maggioranza


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Aprile 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Glazer non ha venduto il manchester Utd, ha solo collocato una parte delle azioni in borsa mantenendo la maggioranza



Giusto

Ma non andiamo più OT


----------



## artie (24 Aprile 2016)

scusate ma io non credo assolutamente al tormento di questo uomo. Che magari se fosse per lui lo terrebbe per tanti motivi. Ma il tormento e' altra cosa. Anche , anzi di piu, Moratti non avrebbe mai voluto vendere. 
E non ci credo per 3 motivi.Primo: se non vuoi vendere non tratti due anni due volte la cessione.Secondo: non ha alternative visto che questa volta i cinesi sono stati subito chiari. O la maggioranza o ciao.Terzo: berlusconi e' abituato alla "disinformazione". Leggere ieri sul giornale che gli 89 milioni sono il simbolo della generosita' di berlusconi oppure una fininvest che il 2 maggio 2015 lancia un comunicato in cui dice che sono in vendita "solo" quote del milan dopo 5 mesi in cui ha trattato la maggioranza...se non e' disinformazione questa.

A mio avviso c'e' un unica variabile incontrollabile: la testa di berlusconi. Le sue ultime scelte nel calcio come nella politica lo dicono chiaramente 

Perche' tentennerebbe? non per l indecisione. Vuole aumentare il prezzo , vuole uscire dal milan come colui non solo che ha portato il milan ad altri livelli ma anche quello che ha assicurato altri 30 anni simili.
Se poi Mr bee , visto che stavolta cede la maggioranza, si dovesse ripresentare con la stessa offerta dello scorso anno...mbe non gli dispiacerebbe.

Solo che ...ha i minuti contati. O dentro o fuori..caro silvio!


----------



## martinmilan (24 Aprile 2016)

artie ha scritto:


> scusate ma io non credo assolutamente al tormento di questo uomo. Che magari se fosse per lui lo terrebbe per tanti motivi. Ma il tormento e' altra cosa. Anche , anzi di piu, Moratti non avrebbe mai voluto vendere.
> E non ci credo per 3 motivi.Primo: se non vuoi vendere non tratti due anni due volte la cessione.Secondo: non ha alternative visto che questa volta i cinesi sono stati subito chiari. O la maggioranza o ciao.Terzo: berlusconi e' abituato alla "disinformazione". Leggere ieri sul giornale che gli 89 milioni sono il simbolo della generosita' di berlusconi oppure una fininvest che il 2 maggio 2015 lancia un comunicato in cui dice che sono in vendita "solo" quote del milan dopo 5 mesi in cui ha trattato la maggioranza...se non e' disinformazione questa.
> 
> A mio avviso c'e' un unica variabile incontrollabile: la testa di berlusconi. Le sue ultime scelte nel calcio come nella politica lo dicono chiaramente
> ...



L'unico tormento che ha quest'uomo sono i soldi e la popolarità..di calcio(e di politica) non gliene frega proprio una mazza e lo si evince dai continui strafalcioni che dice sull'argomento, segno di chi segue 2 partite all'anno...
Attualmente ha due possibilità per rimanere visibile e non finire nel pauroso dimenticatoio:
1-la politica,che negli ultimi 10 anni ha messo sempre al primoposto.
2-il Milan,che è il piano B.

La cosa che a questo punto è certa anche a lui è che non è più assolutamente in grado data età,forze economiche e non,di protrarre energie e soldi in entrambi i campi...quindi sta arrivando alla decisione finale.E visto come sti sta dimenando in politica e come se ne freghi del milan tanto da non interessarsi nemmeno più alle squallidezze di Galliani pare evidente che sia arrivato alla scelta finale.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2016)

*Tuttosport: I cinesi vogliono solo il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan. Di quote di minoranza, non se ne parla nemmeno. Ora la palla passa a Berlusconi il quale fatica a mollare l'osso ma sa che il Milan non può continuare così. Occhio anche a Mr Bee che, con la maggioranza in vendita, potrebbe rientrare in corsa con i suoi investitori formulando una nuova offerta.*


----------



## Gekyn (24 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: I cinesi vogliono solo il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan. Di quote di minoranza, non se ne parla nemmeno. Ora la palla passa a Berlusconi il quale fatica a mollare l'osso ma sa che il Milan non può continuare così. Occhio anche a Mr Bee che, con la maggioranza in vendita, potrebbe rientrare in corsa con i suoi investitori formulando una nuova offerta.*



Ho più paura di bee che di Berlusconi


----------



## martinmilan (24 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: I cinesi vogliono solo il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan. Di quote di minoranza, non se ne parla nemmeno. Ora la palla passa a Berlusconi il quale fatica a mollare l'osso ma sa che il Milan non può continuare così. Occhio anche a Mr Bee che, con la maggioranza in vendita, potrebbe rientrare in corsa con i suoi investitori formulando una nuova offerta.*



ma secondo voi il governo di pechino permetterebbe una rivalità tra cordate cinesi per rilevare il Milan?


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: I cinesi vogliono solo il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan. Di quote di minoranza, non se ne parla nemmeno. Ora la palla passa a Berlusconi il quale fatica a mollare l'osso ma sa che il Milan non può continuare così. Occhio anche a Mr Bee che, con la maggioranza in vendita, potrebbe rientrare in corsa con i suoi investitori formulando una nuova offerta.*



Ma se Bee non ha nemmeno i soldi per la minoranza.....Tuttosport....


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Aprile 2016)

artie ha scritto:


> scusate ma io non credo assolutamente al tormento di questo uomo. Che magari se fosse per lui lo terrebbe per tanti motivi. Ma il tormento e' altra cosa. Anche , anzi di piu, Moratti non avrebbe mai voluto vendere.
> E non ci credo per 3 motivi.Primo: se non vuoi vendere non tratti due anni due volte la cessione.Secondo: non ha alternative visto che questa volta i cinesi sono stati subito chiari. O la maggioranza o ciao.Terzo: berlusconi e' abituato alla "disinformazione". Leggere ieri sul giornale che gli 89 milioni sono il simbolo della generosita' di berlusconi oppure una fininvest che il 2 maggio 2015 lancia un comunicato in cui dice che sono in vendita "solo" quote del milan dopo 5 mesi in cui ha trattato la maggioranza...se non e' disinformazione questa.
> 
> A mio avviso c'e' un unica variabile incontrollabile: la testa di berlusconi. Le sue ultime scelte nel calcio come nella politica lo dicono chiaramente
> ...



Ma secondo te lui pensa davvero di poter tirare su più di quello che attualmente gli offrono per il 100% (700 milioni e passa)? Non è una domanda retorica, ma seria. Cioè, se fosse così, ma nessuno in Fininvest gli dice "Silvio, prendiamoci sti 700 milioni che fra un paio di anni il Milan se lo comprano per 50 euro"?

Io credo che sia, come al solito, una questione di egocentrismo. Come in politica, dove rifiuta di farsi da parte o nominare un nuovo leader dei "moderati" o appoggiare un candidato più forte di Bertolaso, anche qui rifiuta di farsi da parte per pura questione di ego. Berlusca nel calcio è diventato una specie di pioniere, ogni volta che c'è una discussione su di lui bisogna sempre fare la premessa dei 30 anni di trofei, eccetera eccetera. Io credo che non abbia tutta questa voglia di vendere a qualcuno che potrebbe oscurarlo. Cioè, se Bee avesse trovato i soldi, ci avrebbe lasciato in mano a un tizio del genere (sempre se tutta quella storia fosse reale).

La realtà è che è davvero difficile trovare il punto della questione. C'è un club in vendita, arrivano i compratori, e il venditore sembra non voler vendere, e i compratori sono sempre misteriosi. Non si capisce nulla.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te lui pensa davvero di poter tirare su più di quello che attualmente gli offrono per il 100% (700 milioni e passa)? Non è una domanda retorica, ma seria. Cioè, se fosse così, ma nessuno in Fininvest gli dice "Silvio, prendiamoci sti 700 milioni che fra un paio di anni il Milan se lo comprano per 50 euro"?
> 
> Io credo che sia, come al solito, una questione di egocentrismo. Come in politica, dove rifiuta di farsi da parte o nominare un nuovo leader dei "moderati" o appoggiare un candidato più forte di Bertolaso, anche qui rifiuta di farsi da parte per pura questione di ego. Berlusca nel calcio è diventato una specie di pioniere, ogni volta che c'è una discussione su di lui bisogna sempre fare la premessa dei 30 anni di trofei, eccetera eccetera. Io credo che non abbia tutta questa voglia di vendere a qualcuno che potrebbe oscurarlo. Cioè, se Bee avesse trovato i soldi, ci avrebbe lasciato in mano a un tizio del genere (sempre se tutta quella storia fosse reale).
> 
> La realtà è che è davvero difficile trovare il punto della questione. C'è un club in vendita, arrivano i compratori, e il venditore sembra non voler vendere, e i compratori sono sempre misteriosi. Non si capisce nulla.



Quoto anche virgole.


----------



## siioca (24 Aprile 2016)

Come ho detto precedentemente l'unica cosa che mi fa sperare di questa trattativa è la mancata smentita dei gruppi interessati,che non è cosa da poco.


----------



## artie (24 Aprile 2016)

allora 

-una volta per tutte. Mr Bee aveva investitori dietro che hanno dato al lui un preciso mandato: prendi la maggioranza del milan. E di questo hanno discusso con fininvest per 6 mesi. Quando si e' trattato di mettere le firme sul contratto " e' stato berlusconi a cambiare le carte in tavola " ed ha fatto saltare il banco. Perche' nessuno dopo che tratti per 5 mesi il controllo ti da mezzo miliardo di euro e tu continui a comandare. Nessuno. Per cui Mr bee non centra nulla. Ovvio che gli investitori presi in giro hanno salutato sia berlusconi che bee . Ovvio che la disinformazione berlusconiana ha rivoltato la frittata per cui mr bee e' diventato l arrampicatore senza soldi e il buon silvio ..mbe al cuor non si comanda.

- berlusconi non ha alternative. O vende o non potendo mettere tutti gli anni 100 milioni condanna il milan a diventare un genoa o un torino. Ma cosi non appaga il suo ego anzi..il milan diventerebbe una polveriera.Il tentennamento? aiuta ad alzare il prezzo , fa vedere all esterno che lui sta soffrendo e . visto mai ( come dice tuttosport) dovesse ricomparire mr bee a cui ( e secondo me e ' stato contattato gia da fininvest) ha assicurato che stavolta cederebbe il 51% a 500 milioni. Perche? perche' da bee otterrbbe piu soldi. Il problema e' ...passato un anno i finanziatori di bee sono ancora disposti? in cosi poco tempo ne potrebbe trovare altri?
ovviamente lui ci prova..

- un acquirente che lo oscuri? noo..io sono pessimista sulla cessione perche' tutto quello che riguarda lui e' sempre poco chiaro ma ti dico cosa direbbe se cedesse..." dopo 30 anni in cui ho speso miliardi e miliardi ( e te pare non lo dice?) ..oggi con arabi e russi non posso piu garantire i successi . E' per questo per assicurare altri 30 anni di successi che ho fatto il gesto di amore piu grande: cederlo e cederlo a chi assicura un futuro radiosi. Ho rinunciato alla cosa cui tengo di piu , ho rinunciato ad offerte maggiori ( e te pare che non lo dice?) ma ricordate...se il milan sara' nuovamente padrone in italia in europa e nel mondo ...anche questa volta lo dovra a me!"

ci scommetti una pizza?


----------



## Giangy (24 Aprile 2016)

Il tira e molla della trattativa per la vendita del Milan e solo colpa del nano malefico. Quindi o si diventa grandi con i cinesi, o si diventa una squadra senza tifosi, con i pochi contro, e una squadra stile Genoa, Sassuolo


----------



## Gekyn (24 Aprile 2016)

artie ha scritto:


> allora
> 
> -una volta per tutte. Mr Bee aveva investitori dietro che hanno dato al lui un preciso mandato: prendi la maggioranza del milan. E di questo hanno discusso con fininvest per 6 mesi. Quando si e' trattato di mettere le firme sul contratto " e' stato berlusconi a cambiare le carte in tavola " ed ha fatto saltare il banco. Perche' nessuno dopo che tratti per 5 mesi il controllo ti da mezzo miliardo di euro e tu continui a comandare. Nessuno. Per cui Mr bee non centra nulla. Ovvio che gli investitori presi in giro hanno salutato sia berlusconi che bee . Ovvio che la disinformazione berlusconiana ha rivoltato la frittata per cui mr bee e' diventato l arrampicatore senza soldi e il buon silvio ..mbe al cuor non si comanda.
> 
> ...



Niente di più facile


----------



## galianivatene (24 Aprile 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ma secondo voi il governo di pechino permetterebbe una rivalità tra cordate cinesi per rilevare il Milan?



Bravissimo. Non esiste secondo me. Va contro anche all'abc del mercato ortofrutticolo.

L'interlocutore unico e' il governo qui, non importa quale gruppo imprenditoriale si porti avanti...e come dicevo in un post precedente, avallare due diverse cordate significa perdere potere negoziale.


----------



## artie (24 Aprile 2016)

Il governo non centra nulla.Ogni azienda cinese che esporta capitali all estero DEVE avere il consenso del governo. Basta.
I cinesi con cui tratta oggi sono gli stessi che si fecero avanti lo scorso anno ma gli furono preferiti quelli di bee.
Al governo cinese interessa il know how del calcio.E fino ad oggi ne wanda na quelli del city ne quelli dell inter hanno la maggioranza.
Al milan l avrebbero con tutte le conseguenze del caso


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Aprile 2016)

artie ha scritto:


> Il governo non centra nulla.Ogni azienda cinese che esporta capitali all estero DEVE avere il consenso del governo. Basta.
> *I cinesi con cui tratta oggi sono gli stessi che si fecero avanti lo scorso anno ma gli furono preferiti quelli di bee.*
> Al governo cinese interessa il know how del calcio.E fino ad oggi ne wanda na quelli del city ne quelli dell inter hanno la maggioranza.
> Al milan l avrebbero con tutte le conseguenze del caso


sono d'accordo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Aprile 2016)

*In Cina Phoenix TV conferma la trattativa in corso tra Baidu e Fininvest per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del colosso cinese. Il prezzo è di 700M di euro, pari a 5,1 miliardi di Yuan. Interpellato sull'argomento, un portavoce di Baidu si è trincerato dietro un "no comment". 

Inoltre il portale cinese Sohu, che conferma la notizia, cerca di inserirla in un contesto più ampio affermando che l'interesse di Robin Li verso il Milan ha una sua logica. Innanzitutto Robin è un appassionato di calcio, tant'è che ci giocava spesso alle superiori. Lo stesso Li ha affermato che "i giovani rendono il calcio più giovane". Ma l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu avrebbe ripercussione ben oltre il semplice movimento calcistico che, secondo Deloitte, è la 17^ economia al mondo. La società rossonera, infatti, può fungere d'apripista per uno sport che vuole svilupparsi sempre di più, anche per volere del governo. Se dunque Li riuscirà ad acquistare il Milan, dopo aver investito nell'intelligenza artificiale, riuscirà ancora ad attrarre l'interesse dei media nazionali, diventando il primo capo di un club calcistico europeo. Ma naturalmente, l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Robin Li troverebbe la sua ragione non solo nell'amore del tycoon per questo sport, ma in notevoli benefici economici e sociali.
Innanzitutto i grandi giocatori rossoneri, nonché quelli del passato, aiuteranno Baidu a sviluppare un'azione efficace di marketing. 
In secondo luogo, il calcio è un grande strumento di sviluppo commerciale in diversi settori: intrattenimento, media, video, ecc. 
Infine l'acquisto del Milan sarebbe di beneficio a tutta la nazione per due motivi: i migliori talenti cinesi avrebbero finalmente l'opportunità di giocare in europa a stretto contatto con tanti campioni, e contestualmente si potrebbe immaginare la partecipazione del Milan ad una gara della Super League.*


----------



## Aragorn (24 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Cina Phoenix TV conferma la trattativa in corso tra Baidu e Fininvest per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del colosso cinese. Il prezzo è di 700M di euro, pari a 5,1 miliardi di Yuan. Interpellato sull'argomento, un portavoce di Baidu si è trincerato dietro un "no comment".
> 
> Inoltre il portale cinese Sohu, che conferma la notizia, cerca di inserirla in un contesto più ampio affermando che l'interesse di Robin Li verso il Milan ha una sua logica. Innanzitutto Robin è un appassionato di calcio, tant'è che ci giocava spesso alle superiori. Lo stesso Li ha affermato che "i giovani rendono il calcio più giovane". Ma l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu avrebbe ripercussione ben oltre il semplice movimento calcistico che, secondo Deloitte, è la 17^ economia al mondo. La società rossonera, infatti, può fungere d'apripista per uno sport che vuole svilupparsi sempre di più, anche per volere del governo. Se dunque Li riuscirà ad acquistare il Milan, dopo aver investito nell'intelligenza artificiale, riuscirà ancora ad attrarre l'interesse dei media nazionali, diventando il primo capo di un club calcistico europeo. Ma naturalmente, l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Robin Li troverebbe la sua ragione non solo nell'amore del tycoon per questo sport, ma in notevoli benefici economici e sociali.
> Innanzitutto i grandi giocatori rossoneri, nonché quelli del passato, aiuteranno Baidu a sviluppare un'azione efficace di marketing.
> ...



La fine del tunnel è ormai visibilissima, ora bisognerà vedere se Berlusconi ci permetterà di uscire o se piazzerà degli esplosivi a pochi centimetri dalla meta.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (24 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Cina Phoenix TV conferma la trattativa in corso tra Baidu e Fininvest per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del colosso cinese. Il prezzo è di 700M di euro, pari a 5,1 miliardi di Yuan. Interpellato sull'argomento, un portavoce di Baidu si è trincerato dietro un "no comment".
> 
> Inoltre il portale cinese Sohu, che conferma la notizia, cerca di inserirla in un contesto più ampio affermando che l'interesse di Robin Li verso il Milan ha una sua logica. Innanzitutto Robin è un appassionato di calcio, tant'è che ci giocava spesso alle superiori. Lo stesso Li ha affermato che "i giovani rendono il calcio più giovane". Ma l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu avrebbe ripercussione ben oltre il semplice movimento calcistico che, secondo Deloitte, è la 17^ economia al mondo. La società rossonera, infatti, può fungere d'apripista per uno sport che vuole svilupparsi sempre di più, anche per volere del governo. Se dunque Li riuscirà ad acquistare il Milan, dopo aver investito nell'intelligenza artificiale, riuscirà ancora ad attrarre l'interesse dei media nazionali, diventando il primo capo di un club calcistico europeo. Ma naturalmente, l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Robin Li troverebbe la sua ragione non solo nell'amore del tycoon per questo sport, ma in notevoli benefici economici e sociali.
> Innanzitutto i grandi giocatori rossoneri, nonché quelli del passato, aiuteranno Baidu a sviluppare un'azione efficace di marketing.
> ...



Beh si...in effetti il Milan attuale può giocarsi tranquillamente un posto salvezza nella Super League cinese


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Cina Phoenix TV conferma la trattativa in corso tra Baidu e Fininvest per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del colosso cinese. Il prezzo è di 700M di euro, pari a 5,1 miliardi di Yuan. Interpellato sull'argomento, un portavoce di Baidu si è trincerato dietro un "no comment".
> 
> Inoltre il portale cinese Sohu, che conferma la notizia, cerca di inserirla in un contesto più ampio affermando che l'interesse di Robin Li verso il Milan ha una sua logica. Innanzitutto Robin è un appassionato di calcio, tant'è che ci giocava spesso alle superiori. Lo stesso Li ha affermato che "i giovani rendono il calcio più giovane". Ma l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu avrebbe ripercussione ben oltre il semplice movimento calcistico che, secondo Deloitte, è la 17^ economia al mondo. La società rossonera, infatti, può fungere d'apripista per uno sport che vuole svilupparsi sempre di più, anche per volere del governo. Se dunque Li riuscirà ad acquistare il Milan, dopo aver investito nell'intelligenza artificiale, riuscirà ancora ad attrarre l'interesse dei media nazionali, diventando il primo capo di un club calcistico europeo. Ma naturalmente, l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Robin Li troverebbe la sua ragione non solo nell'amore del tycoon per questo sport, ma in notevoli benefici economici e sociali.
> Innanzitutto i grandi giocatori rossoneri, nonché quelli del passato, aiuteranno Baidu a sviluppare un'azione efficace di marketing.
> ...



Questi cinesi possono avere tutta la buona volontà di questo mondo, progetti grandiosi e trasversali... ma se il vecchio rinco... non si mette in testa che è un fallito vivente e deve vendere da ogni costo...


----------



## Giangy (24 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Cina Phoenix TV conferma la trattativa in corso tra Baidu e Fininvest per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del colosso cinese. Il prezzo è di 700M di euro, pari a 5,1 miliardi di Yuan. Interpellato sull'argomento, un portavoce di Baidu si è trincerato dietro un "no comment".
> 
> Inoltre il portale cinese Sohu, che conferma la notizia, cerca di inserirla in un contesto più ampio affermando che l'interesse di Robin Li verso il Milan ha una sua logica. Innanzitutto Robin è un appassionato di calcio, tant'è che ci giocava spesso alle superiori. Lo stesso Li ha affermato che "i giovani rendono il calcio più giovane". Ma l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu avrebbe ripercussione ben oltre il semplice movimento calcistico che, secondo Deloitte, è la 17^ economia al mondo. La società rossonera, infatti, può fungere d'apripista per uno sport che vuole svilupparsi sempre di più, anche per volere del governo. Se dunque Li riuscirà ad acquistare il Milan, dopo aver investito nell'intelligenza artificiale, riuscirà ancora ad attrarre l'interesse dei media nazionali, diventando il primo capo di un club calcistico europeo. Ma naturalmente, l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Robin Li troverebbe la sua ragione non solo nell'amore del tycoon per questo sport, ma in notevoli benefici economici e sociali.
> Innanzitutto i grandi giocatori rossoneri, nonché quelli del passato, aiuteranno Baidu a sviluppare un'azione efficace di marketing.
> ...



Interessante. Speriamo che entro domani sera avremo una risposta dal nano malefico, e per di più positiva. Non resta che attendere.


----------



## martinmilan (24 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Cina Phoenix TV conferma la trattativa in corso tra Baidu e Fininvest per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del colosso cinese. Il prezzo è di 700M di euro, pari a 5,1 miliardi di Yuan. Interpellato sull'argomento, un portavoce di Baidu si è trincerato dietro un "no comment".
> 
> Inoltre il portale cinese Sohu, che conferma la notizia, cerca di inserirla in un contesto più ampio affermando che l'interesse di Robin Li verso il Milan ha una sua logica. Innanzitutto Robin è un appassionato di calcio, tant'è che ci giocava spesso alle superiori. Lo stesso Li ha affermato che "i giovani rendono il calcio più giovane". Ma l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu avrebbe ripercussione ben oltre il semplice movimento calcistico che, secondo Deloitte, è la 17^ economia al mondo. La società rossonera, infatti, può fungere d'apripista per uno sport che vuole svilupparsi sempre di più, anche per volere del governo. Se dunque Li riuscirà ad acquistare il Milan, dopo aver investito nell'intelligenza artificiale, riuscirà ancora ad attrarre l'interesse dei media nazionali, diventando il primo capo di un club calcistico europeo. Ma naturalmente, l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Robin Li troverebbe la sua ragione non solo nell'amore del tycoon per questo sport, ma in notevoli benefici economici e sociali.
> Innanzitutto i grandi giocatori rossoneri, nonché quelli del passato, aiuteranno Baidu a sviluppare un'azione efficace di marketing.
> ...


Robin Li mi ispira un casino speriamo davvero sia lui,sarebbe una ripulita d'immagine clamorosa. Il nano mafioso non lo soppoto più da anni...


----------



## Casnop (24 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Cina Phoenix TV conferma la trattativa in corso tra Baidu e Fininvest per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del colosso cinese. Il prezzo è di 700M di euro, pari a 5,1 miliardi di Yuan. Interpellato sull'argomento, un portavoce di Baidu si è trincerato dietro un "no comment".
> 
> Inoltre il portale cinese Sohu, che conferma la notizia, cerca di inserirla in un contesto più ampio affermando che l'interesse di Robin Li verso il Milan ha una sua logica. Innanzitutto Robin è un appassionato di calcio, tant'è che ci giocava spesso alle superiori. Lo stesso Li ha affermato che "i giovani rendono il calcio più giovane". Ma l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu avrebbe ripercussione ben oltre il semplice movimento calcistico che, secondo Deloitte, è la 17^ economia al mondo. La società rossonera, infatti, può fungere d'apripista per uno sport che vuole svilupparsi sempre di più, anche per volere del governo. Se dunque Li riuscirà ad acquistare il Milan, dopo aver investito nell'intelligenza artificiale, riuscirà ancora ad attrarre l'interesse dei media nazionali, diventando il primo capo di un club calcistico europeo. Ma naturalmente, l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Robin Li troverebbe la sua ragione non solo nell'amore del tycoon per questo sport, ma in notevoli benefici economici e sociali.
> Innanzitutto i grandi giocatori rossoneri, nonché quelli del passato, aiuteranno Baidu a sviluppare un'azione efficace di marketing.
> ...


Dalian Wanda Group smentì il giorno dopo il proprio presunto coinvolgimento nell'affaire Milan, vediamo se farà così Robin Li, al di là del no comment del presunto portavoce. Pensiamo di no. In Cina Li fa acquisizioni strategiche nel settore internet e nuove tecnologie informatiche nell'ambito del consorzio BAT, ovvero Baidu, Alibaba, Tencent, gigantesca piattaforma 2.0 che comprende il secondo motore di ricerca al mondo, il secondo sito di trading on line, ed il secondo di messaggistica/social microblogging. Vediamo se sarà così anche per il Milan. Comunque bene.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Cina Phoenix TV conferma la trattativa in corso tra Baidu e Fininvest per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del colosso cinese. Il prezzo è di 700M di euro, pari a 5,1 miliardi di Yuan. Interpellato sull'argomento, un portavoce di Baidu si è trincerato dietro un "no comment".
> 
> Inoltre il portale cinese Sohu, che conferma la notizia, cerca di inserirla in un contesto più ampio affermando che l'interesse di Robin Li verso il Milan ha una sua logica. Innanzitutto Robin è un appassionato di calcio, tant'è che ci giocava spesso alle superiori. Lo stesso Li ha affermato che "i giovani rendono il calcio più giovane". Ma l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu avrebbe ripercussione ben oltre il semplice movimento calcistico che, secondo Deloitte, è la 17^ economia al mondo. La società rossonera, infatti, può fungere d'apripista per uno sport che vuole svilupparsi sempre di più, anche per volere del governo. Se dunque Li riuscirà ad acquistare il Milan, dopo aver investito nell'intelligenza artificiale, riuscirà ancora ad attrarre l'interesse dei media nazionali, diventando il primo capo di un club calcistico europeo. Ma naturalmente, l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Robin Li troverebbe la sua ragione non solo nell'amore del tycoon per questo sport, ma in notevoli benefici economici e sociali.
> Innanzitutto i grandi giocatori rossoneri, nonché quelli del passato, aiuteranno Baidu a sviluppare un'azione efficace di marketing.
> ...




Dopo tutte queste speranze se Sirvio dirà di no prenderemo una secchiata di sterco in faccia clamorosa 
Preghiamo che il vecchio abbia un attimo di lucidità ed accetti...

Cioè ragazzi, il Milan che va ad un multifantastiliardario ambizioso proiettato nel futuro...una roba davvero incredibile.

Senza contare che dal punto di vista della pecunia saremo in pole position nello sfruttamento dell'immenso mercato del far east.


----------



## martinmilan (24 Aprile 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dopo tutte queste speranze se Sirvio dirà di no prenderemo una secchiata di sterco in faccia clamorosa
> Preghiamo che il vecchio abbia un attimo di lucidità ed accetti...
> 
> Cioè ragazzi, il Milan che va ad un multifantastiliardario ambizioso proiettato nel futuro...una roba davvero incredibile.
> ...


Se rifiuta è un folle autolesionista...se il compratore è davvero Robin Li e lui lo rispedisse al mittente credo che la gente questa volta gliela farà pagare cara...ci sarebbe un boicottaggio senza precedenti.


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Aprile 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Robin Li mi ispira un casino speriamo davvero sia lui,sarebbe una ripulita d'immagine clamorosa. Il nano mafioso non lo soppoto più da anni...



Pure io ci sento di brutto per lui..lo vedo come un al khelaifi ma proiettato più verso il futuro..giovane e con voglia di vincere


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Cina Phoenix TV conferma la trattativa in corso tra Baidu e Fininvest per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del colosso cinese. Il prezzo è di 700M di euro, pari a 5,1 miliardi di Yuan. Interpellato sull'argomento, un portavoce di Baidu si è trincerato dietro un "no comment".
> 
> Inoltre il portale cinese Sohu, che conferma la notizia, cerca di inserirla in un contesto più ampio affermando che l'interesse di Robin Li verso il Milan ha una sua logica. Innanzitutto Robin è un appassionato di calcio, tant'è che ci giocava spesso alle superiori. Lo stesso Li ha affermato che "i giovani rendono il calcio più giovane". Ma l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu avrebbe ripercussione ben oltre il semplice movimento calcistico che, secondo Deloitte, è la 17^ economia al mondo. La società rossonera, infatti, può fungere d'apripista per uno sport che vuole svilupparsi sempre di più, anche per volere del governo. Se dunque Li riuscirà ad acquistare il Milan, dopo aver investito nell'intelligenza artificiale, riuscirà ancora ad attrarre l'interesse dei media nazionali, diventando il primo capo di un club calcistico europeo. Ma naturalmente, l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Robin Li troverebbe la sua ragione non solo nell'amore del tycoon per questo sport, ma in notevoli benefici economici e sociali.
> Innanzitutto i grandi giocatori rossoneri, nonché quelli del passato, aiuteranno Baidu a sviluppare un'azione efficace di marketing.
> ...



Onestamente faccio davvero a fatica a crede che dopo l'estate il Milan non sarà più di Berlusconi.. 

Cioè Milan ai cinesi? Mercato folli ogni anno.. non ci credo


----------



## Gekyn (24 Aprile 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Robin Li mi ispira un casino speriamo davvero sia lui,sarebbe una ripulita d'immagine clamorosa. Il nano mafioso non lo soppoto più da anni...



E' il Berlusconi cinese degli anni '80, anche lui avrà un suo "Stalliere" però della Triade cinese


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Aprile 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Dalian Wanda Group smentì il giorno dopo il proprio presunto coinvolgimento nell'affaire Milan, vediamo se farà così Robin Li, al di là del no comment del presunto portavoce. Pensiamo di no. In Cina Li fa acquisizioni strategiche nel settore internet e nuove tecnologie informatiche nell'ambito del consorzio BAT, ovvero Baidu, Alibaba, Tencent, gigantesca piattaforma 2.0 che comprende il secondo motore di ricerca al mondo, il secondo sito di trading on line, ed il secondo di messaggistica/social microblogging. Vediamo se sarà così anche per il Milan. Comunque bene.



Se voleva poteva aver già smentito da un po'..non è la prima volta che ce lo accostano..quindi incrociamo le dita


----------



## Casnop (24 Aprile 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Se voleva poteva aver già smentito da un po'..non è la prima volta che ce lo accostano..quindi incrociamo le dita&#55357;&#56836;


Dicevo così per dire... Bloomberg in quel dispaccio d'agenzia ce l'aveva sulla punta della lingua: colosso cinese con interessi nelle rinnovabili ed internet. Quanti ce ne sono al mondo con quel profilo? Uno.


----------



## Casnop (24 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Onestamente faccio davvero a fatica a crede che dopo l'estate il Milan non sarà più di Berlusconi..
> 
> Cioè Milan ai cinesi? Mercato folli ogni anno.. non ci credo


Doverosa cautela... ma ci siamo.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Cina Phoenix TV conferma la trattativa in corso tra Baidu e Fininvest per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del colosso cinese. Il prezzo è di 700M di euro, pari a 5,1 miliardi di Yuan. Interpellato sull'argomento, un portavoce di Baidu si è trincerato dietro un "no comment".
> 
> Inoltre il portale cinese Sohu, che conferma la notizia, cerca di inserirla in un contesto più ampio affermando che l'interesse di Robin Li verso il Milan ha una sua logica. Innanzitutto Robin è un appassionato di calcio, tant'è che ci giocava spesso alle superiori. Lo stesso Li ha affermato che "i giovani rendono il calcio più giovane". Ma l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu avrebbe ripercussione ben oltre il semplice movimento calcistico che, secondo Deloitte, è la 17^ economia al mondo. La società rossonera, infatti, può fungere d'apripista per uno sport che vuole svilupparsi sempre di più, anche per volere del governo. Se dunque Li riuscirà ad acquistare il Milan, dopo aver investito nell'intelligenza artificiale, riuscirà ancora ad attrarre l'interesse dei media nazionali, diventando il primo capo di un club calcistico europeo. Ma naturalmente, l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Robin Li troverebbe la sua ragione non solo nell'amore del tycoon per questo sport, ma in notevoli benefici economici e sociali.
> Innanzitutto i grandi giocatori rossoneri, nonché quelli del passato, aiuteranno Baidu a sviluppare un'azione efficace di marketing.
> ...



.


----------



## artie (24 Aprile 2016)

Vi devo fare i complimenti...ma dove le andate a pescare ste notizie?


----------



## martinmilan (24 Aprile 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> E' il Berlusconi cinese degli anni '80, anche lui avrà un suo "Stalliere" però della Triade cinese



Mica tanto...una lavora con fonti rinnovabili credo anche per rispetto dell'ambiente.L'altro invece farebbe scaricare un camion pieno di uranio nel tuo giardino...


----------



## martinmilan (24 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Onestamente faccio davvero a fatica a crede che dopo l'estate il Milan non sarà più di Berlusconi..
> 
> Cioè Milan ai cinesi? Mercato folli ogni anno.. non ci credo



Ma anche se non fosse un mercato folle mi basterebbe averne uno normale...tipo atletico,borussia,wolfsburg,arsenal,liverpool ecc...sarebbe una svolta clamorosa.Una volta,tantissimi anni fa,il calciomercato per noi era qualcosa di fantastico ed elettrizzante..
ecco,mi piacerebbe riprovare quelle emozioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Cina Phoenix TV conferma la trattativa in corso tra Baidu e Fininvest per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del colosso cinese. Il prezzo è di 700M di euro, pari a 5,1 miliardi di Yuan. Interpellato sull'argomento, un portavoce di Baidu si è trincerato dietro un "no comment".
> 
> Inoltre il portale cinese Sohu, che conferma la notizia, cerca di inserirla in un contesto più ampio affermando che l'interesse di Robin Li verso il Milan ha una sua logica. Innanzitutto Robin è un appassionato di calcio, tant'è che ci giocava spesso alle superiori. Lo stesso Li ha affermato che "i giovani rendono il calcio più giovane". Ma l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu avrebbe ripercussione ben oltre il semplice movimento calcistico che, secondo Deloitte, è la 17^ economia al mondo. La società rossonera, infatti, può fungere d'apripista per uno sport che vuole svilupparsi sempre di più, anche per volere del governo. Se dunque Li riuscirà ad acquistare il Milan, dopo aver investito nell'intelligenza artificiale, riuscirà ancora ad attrarre l'interesse dei media nazionali, diventando il primo capo di un club calcistico europeo. Ma naturalmente, l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Robin Li troverebbe la sua ragione non solo nell'amore del tycoon per questo sport, ma in notevoli benefici economici e sociali.
> Innanzitutto i grandi giocatori rossoneri, nonché quelli del passato, aiuteranno Baidu a sviluppare un'azione efficace di marketing.
> ...


Vorrei porre l'attenzione su questo passaggio: sembra una barzelletta, perché il calcio cinese è scarsissimo e privo di qualsiasi tradizione, però se i cinesi decidessero davvero di investire nel calcio, e a quanto pare queste sono le intenzioni a prescindere dal Milan, non ci metterebbero molto a produrre un movimento calcistico forte: perché? Perché sono 1 miliardo e mezzo sul pianeta Terra.
Tutto questo per dire cosa? Per dire che se i cinesi iniziano ad investire nel pallone e c'hanno il Milan in Europa, noi avremo praticamente il controllo, come dice nell'articolo, di tutti i migliori talenti cinesi che usciranno su una superficie di quasi 10 milioni di Km quadrati; e sapete quant'è grande l'Europa? Giusto mezzo milione di Km quadrati in più della Cina: praticamente controlleremmo un continente pallonaro. 
Naturalmente quanto detto verrà vanificato nei prossimi mesi dal nostro appassionato presidente, _perché il cuore ha le sue ragioni, che la ragione non conosce._


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vorrei porre l'attenzione su questo passaggio: sembra una barzelletta, perché il calcio cinese è scarsissimo e privo di qualsiasi tradizione, però se i cinesi decidessero davvero di investire nel calcio, e a quanto pare queste sono le intenzioni a prescindere dal Milan, non ci metterebbero molto a produrre un movimento calcistico forte: perché? Perché sono 1 miliardo e mezzo sul pianeta Terra.
> Tutto questo per dire cosa? Per dire che se i cinesi iniziano ad investire nel pallone e c'hanno il Milan in Europa, noi avremo praticamente il controllo, come dice nell'articolo, su tutti i migliori talenti cinesi che usciranno su una superficie di quasi 10 milioni di Km quadrati; e sapete quant'è grande l'Europa? Giusto mezzo milione di Km quadrati in più della Cina: praticamente sarebbe come se controllassimo un continente pallonaro.
> Naturalmente quanto detto verrà vanificato nei prossimi mesi dal nostro appassionato presidente, perché _il cuore ha le sue ragioni, che la ragione non conosce. _



Da notare anche che parla di affiancare i talenti a CAMPIONI..quindi la squadra verrebbe rinforzata di brutto


----------



## martinmilan (24 Aprile 2016)

Ora non si scherza più.Pure in cina hanno individuato il compratore e si parla delle stesse cifre.
Se davvero Berlusconi rifiutasse un offerta così irripetibile e da un investitore ricchissimo serio ed ambizioso non potrebbe mai e poi mai dire che l'ha fatto per il bene del Milan...perchè a quel punto sarebbe chiaro a tutti,anche ai neonati,che del bene del Milan non gliene frega nulla di nulla.


----------



## DannySa (24 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Cina Phoenix TV conferma la trattativa in corso tra Baidu e Fininvest per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del colosso cinese. Il prezzo è di 700M di euro, pari a 5,1 miliardi di Yuan. Interpellato sull'argomento, un portavoce di Baidu si è trincerato dietro un "no comment".
> 
> Inoltre il portale cinese Sohu, che conferma la notizia, cerca di inserirla in un contesto più ampio affermando che l'interesse di Robin Li verso il Milan ha una sua logica. Innanzitutto Robin è un appassionato di calcio, tant'è che ci giocava spesso alle superiori. Lo stesso Li ha affermato che "i giovani rendono il calcio più giovane". Ma l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu avrebbe ripercussione ben oltre il semplice movimento calcistico che, secondo Deloitte, è la 17^ economia al mondo. La società rossonera, infatti, può fungere d'apripista per uno sport che vuole svilupparsi sempre di più, anche per volere del governo. Se dunque Li riuscirà ad acquistare il Milan, dopo aver investito nell'intelligenza artificiale, riuscirà ancora ad attrarre l'interesse dei media nazionali, diventando il primo capo di un club calcistico europeo. Ma naturalmente, l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Robin Li troverebbe la sua ragione non solo nell'amore del tycoon per questo sport, ma in notevoli benefici economici e sociali.
> Innanzitutto i grandi giocatori rossoneri, nonché quelli del passato, aiuteranno Baidu a sviluppare un'azione efficace di marketing.
> ...



Ricordiamoci che siamo il Milan, Berlusconi ha/avrebbe la fortuna di venderci ad una cifra che è probabilmente molto superiore al reale valore del club se consideriamo gli ultimi 7-8 anni.
Se qualcuno vuole investire nel Milan deve essere ambizioso a livelli pazzeschi, un po' come lo era Berlusconi parecchi anni fa e non si rassegnava all'idea di avere una squadra perdente, serve parecchia grana, quindi la stessa che serve per la "manutenzione" di qualsiasi grande club di livello europeo.
Se vengono a mancare questi due particolari non siamo nulla.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Aprile 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Da notare anche che parla di affiancare i talenti a CAMPIONI..quindi la squadra verrebbe rinforzata di brutto


Ovviamente. Che questi verrebbero qui a spendere quanto il PSG, il City e compagnia cantante non ci piove. Ma tranquillo, queste ipotesi finiranno presto, quando Berlusconi deciderà di non cedere e di affidarsi all'ItalBrocchi capitanato da Ritardotelli e Urinateng.


----------



## Casnop (24 Aprile 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ora non si scherza più.Pure in cina hanno individuato il compratore e si parla delle stesse cifre.
> Se davvero Berlusconi rifiutasse un offerta così irripetibile e da un investitore ricchissimo serio ed ambizioso non potrebbe mai e poi mai dire che l'ha fatto per il bene del Milan...perchè a quel punto sarebbe chiaro a tutti,anche ai neonati,che del bene del Milan non gliene frega nulla di nulla.


Questo tycoon ha interessi strategici nel campo delle tecnologie dell'internet e della comunicazione, che sono convergenti con quelli di Fininvest. Dovesse mai rifiutare un'offerta simile, che conviene alla sua holding ben oltre il piccolo Milan, mi immaginerei Marina che da Segrate va ad Arcore in limousine e lanciafiamme armato.


----------



## DannySa (24 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ovviamente. Che questi verrebbero qui a spendere quanto il PSG, il City e compagnia cantante non ci piove. Ma tranquillo, queste ipotesi finiranno presto, quando Berlusconi deciderà di non cedere e di affidarsi all'ItalBrocchi capitanato da Ritardotelli e Urinateng.



Sai cosa succede se questi vengono e spendono un botto di soldi ad ogni sessione di mercato? ne beneficia la Serie A e il calcio italiano in generale, un conto è la Juve che fa bene in Europa, un conto è avere anche un Milan forte e ambizioso come un tempo, ecco cambierebbero parecchie cose anche dal punto di vista dell'immagine che si ha della Serie A da una decina d'anni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Aprile 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Questo tycoon ha interessi strategici nel campo delle tecnologie dell'internet e della comunicazione, che sono convergenti con quelli di Fininvest. Dovesse mai rifiutare un'offerta simile, che conviene alla sua holding ben oltre il piccolo Milan, mi immaginerei Marina che da Segrate va ad Arcore in limousine e lanciafiamme armato.


Già ce li vedo Marina e Piersilvio che annullano tutti gli impegni, piazzano la sveglia alle cinque del mattino e vanno dal padre per convincerlo a cedere. Così dalle 5 di mattina, fino a mezzanotte e il giorno successivo di nuovo da capo. Ovviamente Irvio resisterà perché _certi amori non finiscono, fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano. _


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sai cosa succede se questi vengono e spendono un botto di soldi ad ogni sessione di mercato? ne beneficia la Serie A e il calcio italiano in generale, un conto è la Juve che fa bene in Europa, un conto è avere anche un Milan forte e ambizioso come un tempo, ecco cambierebbero parecchie cose anche dal punto di vista dell'immagine che si ha della Serie A da una decina d'anni.


Esattamente. Alla Juve ci affiancheremmo anche noi e finalmente inizieremmo a portare insieme punti al ranking europeo italiano; oltre ad affiancarci, poi, daremmo anche parecchio fastidio ai colleghi zebrati, perché continueranno sicuramente a vincere scudetti ma non in serie da 5.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Aprile 2016)

non l'ho mai augurata a nessuno, ma davvero stavolta se non vende auguro a quel vecchio rintronato di passare a miglior vita

ho una domanda:secondo voi in maniera piu o meno certa quale è la data oltre la quale se non è ancora accaduto nulla è praticamente certo che non ci sarà la cessione? almeno per quest anno


----------



## martinmilan (24 Aprile 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Questo tycoon ha interessi strategici nel campo delle tecnologie dell'internet e della comunicazione, che sono convergenti con quelli di Fininvest. Dovesse mai rifiutare un'offerta simile, che conviene alla sua holding ben oltre il piccolo Milan, mi immaginerei Marina che da Segrate va ad Arcore in limousine e lanciafiamme armato.



no...ma immaginati le prime pagine dei giornali se rifiutasse l'offerta.
''Berlusconi non VENDE! il patron ha deciso di rifiutare la maxi offerta del sesto uomo più ricco della Cina,ora via all'ItalMilan!!''

cioè...roba che crolla Casa Milan dalla rabbia dei tifosi..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Aprile 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> no...ma immaginati le prime pagine dei giornali se rifiutasse l'offerta.
> ''Berlusconi non VENDE! il patron ha deciso di rifiutare la maxi offerta del sesto uomo più ricco della Cina,ora via all'ItalMilan!!''
> 
> cioè...roba che crolla Casa Milan dalla rabbia dei tifosi..


Nah... i soi lacché titolerebbero: "Dalla Cina tutto fumo e niente arrosto: il grande fiuto imprenditoriale e il cuore rossonero del Cavaliere salvano il Milan da un baratro assicurato. Hip hip hurra."


----------



## Casnop (24 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Già ce li vedo Marina e Piersilvio che annullano tutti gli impegni, piazzano la sveglia alle cinque del mattino e vanno dal padre per convincerlo a cedere. Così dalle 5 di mattina, fino a mezzanotte e il giorno successivo di nuovo da capo. Ovviamente Irvio resisterà perché _certi amori non finiscono, fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano. _


Intorno a Milanello ci sono ampi boschi, nei boschi si perde spesso la strada del ritorno, circolano lupi affamati, c'è rischio (Dio non voglia!) di incendi... Marina, tieni giù quel ferro fiammeggiante, ok?


----------



## Aragorn (24 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Cina Phoenix TV conferma la trattativa in corso tra Baidu e Fininvest per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del colosso cinese. Il prezzo è di 700M di euro, pari a 5,1 miliardi di Yuan. Interpellato sull'argomento, un portavoce di Baidu si è trincerato dietro un "no comment".
> 
> Inoltre il portale cinese Sohu, che conferma la notizia, cerca di inserirla in un contesto più ampio affermando che l'interesse di Robin Li verso il Milan ha una sua logica. Innanzitutto Robin è un appassionato di calcio, tant'è che ci giocava spesso alle superiori. Lo stesso Li ha affermato che "i giovani rendono il calcio più giovane". Ma l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu avrebbe ripercussione ben oltre il semplice movimento calcistico che, secondo Deloitte, è la 17^ economia al mondo. La società rossonera, infatti, può fungere d'apripista per uno sport che vuole svilupparsi sempre di più, anche per volere del governo. Se dunque Li riuscirà ad acquistare il Milan, dopo aver investito nell'intelligenza artificiale, riuscirà ancora ad attrarre l'interesse dei media nazionali, diventando il primo capo di un club calcistico europeo. Ma naturalmente, l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Robin Li troverebbe la sua ragione non solo nell'amore del tycoon per questo sport, ma in notevoli benefici economici e sociali.
> Innanzitutto i grandi giocatori rossoneri, nonché quelli del passato, aiuteranno Baidu a sviluppare un'azione efficace di marketing.
> ...





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Già ce li vedo Marina e Piersilvio che annullano tutti gli impegni, piazzano la sveglia alle cinque del mattino e vanno dal padre per convincerlo a cedere. Così dalle 5 di mattina, fino a mezzanotte e il giorno successivo di nuovo da capo. Ovviamente Irvio resisterà perché _certi amori non finiscono, fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano. _



Magari facessero davvero così


----------



## Casnop (24 Aprile 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Magari facessero davvero così



Aragorn da Oscar.


----------



## martinmilan (24 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nah... i soi lacché titolerebbero: "Dalla Cina tutto fumo e niente arrosto: il grande fiuto imprenditoriale e il cuore rossonero del Cavaliere salvano il Milan da un baratro assicurato. Hip hip hurra."



Ma ormai non gli crede più nessuno,non possono più raccontare storielle..
Oltretutto smentirebbero e diffamerebbero il governo cinese.Non proprio saggia cosa.


----------



## artie (24 Aprile 2016)

perdonatemi ma da dove e' presa questa notizia?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Aprile 2016)

artie ha scritto:


> perdonatemi ma da dove e' presa questa notizia?



Le fonti sono riportate, sono media cinesi.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Cina Phoenix TV conferma la trattativa in corso tra Baidu e Fininvest per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del colosso cinese. Il prezzo è di 700M di euro, pari a 5,1 miliardi di Yuan. Interpellato sull'argomento, un portavoce di Baidu si è trincerato dietro un "no comment".
> 
> Inoltre il portale cinese Sohu, che conferma la notizia, cerca di inserirla in un contesto più ampio affermando che l'interesse di Robin Li verso il Milan ha una sua logica. Innanzitutto Robin è un appassionato di calcio, tant'è che ci giocava spesso alle superiori. Lo stesso Li ha affermato che "i giovani rendono il calcio più giovane". Ma l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu avrebbe ripercussione ben oltre il semplice movimento calcistico che, secondo Deloitte, è la 17^ economia al mondo. La società rossonera, infatti, può fungere d'apripista per uno sport che vuole svilupparsi sempre di più, anche per volere del governo. Se dunque Li riuscirà ad acquistare il Milan, dopo aver investito nell'intelligenza artificiale, riuscirà ancora ad attrarre l'interesse dei media nazionali, diventando il primo capo di un club calcistico europeo. Ma naturalmente, l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Robin Li troverebbe la sua ragione non solo nell'amore del tycoon per questo sport, ma in notevoli benefici economici e sociali.
> Innanzitutto i grandi giocatori rossoneri, nonché quelli del passato, aiuteranno Baidu a sviluppare un'azione efficace di marketing.
> ...



.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Cina Phoenix TV conferma la trattativa in corso tra Baidu e Fininvest per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del colosso cinese. Il prezzo è di 700M di euro, pari a 5,1 miliardi di Yuan. Interpellato sull'argomento, un portavoce di Baidu si è trincerato dietro un "no comment".
> 
> Inoltre il portale cinese Sohu, che conferma la notizia, cerca di inserirla in un contesto più ampio affermando che l'interesse di Robin Li verso il Milan ha una sua logica. Innanzitutto Robin è un appassionato di calcio, tant'è che ci giocava spesso alle superiori. Lo stesso Li ha affermato che "i giovani rendono il calcio più giovane". Ma l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu avrebbe ripercussione ben oltre il semplice movimento calcistico che, secondo Deloitte, è la 17^ economia al mondo. La società rossonera, infatti, può fungere d'apripista per uno sport che vuole svilupparsi sempre di più, anche per volere del governo. Se dunque Li riuscirà ad acquistare il Milan, dopo aver investito nell'intelligenza artificiale, riuscirà ancora ad attrarre l'interesse dei media nazionali, diventando il primo capo di un club calcistico europeo. Ma naturalmente, l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Robin Li troverebbe la sua ragione non solo nell'amore del tycoon per questo sport, ma in notevoli benefici economici e sociali.
> Innanzitutto i grandi giocatori rossoneri, nonché quelli del passato, aiuteranno Baidu a sviluppare un'azione efficace di marketing.
> ...


Se non vende a sto giro ci tocca veramente andare coi forconi e le pale


----------



## Victorss (24 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se non vende a sto giro ci tocca veramente andare coi forconi e le pale


Se non vende tanto non succede niente..io ci sarei per andare veramente a Milanello, per chi non le ha ho forconi e pale in abbondanza.


----------



## Reblanck (24 Aprile 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Doverosa cautela... ma ci siamo.


----------



## The P (24 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Cina Phoenix TV conferma la trattativa in corso tra Baidu e Fininvest per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del colosso cinese. Il prezzo è di 700M di euro, pari a 5,1 miliardi di Yuan. Interpellato sull'argomento, un portavoce di Baidu si è trincerato dietro un "no comment".
> 
> Inoltre il portale cinese Sohu, che conferma la notizia, cerca di inserirla in un contesto più ampio affermando che l'interesse di Robin Li verso il Milan ha una sua logica. Innanzitutto Robin è un appassionato di calcio, tant'è che ci giocava spesso alle superiori. Lo stesso Li ha affermato che "i giovani rendono il calcio più giovane". Ma l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu avrebbe ripercussione ben oltre il semplice movimento calcistico che, secondo Deloitte, è la 17^ economia al mondo. La società rossonera, infatti, può fungere d'apripista per uno sport che vuole svilupparsi sempre di più, anche per volere del governo. Se dunque Li riuscirà ad acquistare il Milan, dopo aver investito nell'intelligenza artificiale, riuscirà ancora ad attrarre l'interesse dei media nazionali, diventando il primo capo di un club calcistico europeo. Ma naturalmente, l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Robin Li troverebbe la sua ragione non solo nell'amore del tycoon per questo sport, ma in notevoli benefici economici e sociali.
> Innanzitutto i grandi giocatori rossoneri, nonché quelli del passato, aiuteranno Baidu a sviluppare un'azione efficace di marketing.
> ...





Casnop ha scritto:


> Dalian Wanda Group smentì il giorno dopo il proprio presunto coinvolgimento nell'affaire Milan, vediamo se farà così Robin Li, al di là del no comment del presunto portavoce. Pensiamo di no. *In Cina Li fa acquisizioni strategiche nel settore internet e nuove tecnologie informatiche nell'ambito del consorzio BAT, ovvero Baidu, Alibaba, Tencent, gigantesca piattaforma 2.0 che comprende il secondo motore di ricerca al mondo, il secondo sito di trading on line, ed il secondo di messaggistica/social microblogging. Vediamo se sarà così anche per il Milan.* Comunque bene.



Infatti avrebbe moltissimo senso.

Già l'anno scorso Tencent è arrivata in Italia con WeChat e per provare a rubare un po' di utenza a Facebook messenger e Whatsapp ha scelto la strategia del "testimonial" VIP, scegliendo Messi.
Purtroppo per loro sembra che tuttavia non siano riusciti a impensierire i 2 colossi, anche se hanno recuperato quote di mercato rispetto a Viber che era molto avanti in Italia.

Baidu sta lavorando moltissimo sull'integrazione dell'intelligenza artificiale (così come Google e Facebook) e già da un anno è penetrata nel mercato USA, aprendo una sede di unità di sviluppo proprio in Silicon Valley, vicino ai "colleghi" di Facebook e Google.

Acquisire un club come il Milan sarebbe di importanza strategica assoluta per la penetrazione in Europa. 

Il Milan poi porta con sè uno degli esempi principali con Bwin che per la sua espansione in Italia scelse di essere Main sponsor del Milan. Parliamo di un settore dove il calcio è di interesse strategico e in quel caso funzionò alla grande. Tuttavia, mi sento di dire che qualunque sia il tuo business avvicinarsi all'ambiente calcistico in Italia è di estrema importanza per lo sviluppo del brand e la costruzione di una base-utenti.

Incrociamo le dita.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Aprile 2016)

Eccola la.... Si torna a sognare a occhi aperti....
Robin li sesto uomo più ricco di Cina.
Dietro lui il placet del governo cinese. 
Vagonate di soldi per il mercato scudetti coppe campioni...

Poi mi sveglio sudato con Silvio che mi dice stai tranquillo cribbio!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (24 Aprile 2016)

Brocchi allenatore...nessun rinnovo ancora dei giocatori in scadenza...nessuna smentita di Fininvest...forse è la volta buona...incrociamo tutto l'incrociabile...


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Cina Phoenix TV conferma la trattativa in corso tra Baidu e Fininvest per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del colosso cinese. Il prezzo è di 700M di euro, pari a 5,1 miliardi di Yuan. Interpellato sull'argomento, un portavoce di Baidu si è trincerato dietro un "no comment".
> 
> Inoltre il portale cinese Sohu, che conferma la notizia, cerca di inserirla in un contesto più ampio affermando che l'interesse di Robin Li verso il Milan ha una sua logica. Innanzitutto Robin è un appassionato di calcio, tant'è che ci giocava spesso alle superiori. Lo stesso Li ha affermato che "i giovani rendono il calcio più giovane". Ma l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu avrebbe ripercussione ben oltre il semplice movimento calcistico che, secondo Deloitte, è la 17^ economia al mondo. La società rossonera, infatti, può fungere d'apripista per uno sport che vuole svilupparsi sempre di più, anche per volere del governo. Se dunque Li riuscirà ad acquistare il Milan, dopo aver investito nell'intelligenza artificiale, riuscirà ancora ad attrarre l'interesse dei media nazionali, diventando il primo capo di un club calcistico europeo. Ma naturalmente, l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Robin Li troverebbe la sua ragione non solo nell'amore del tycoon per questo sport, ma in notevoli benefici economici e sociali.
> Innanzitutto i grandi giocatori rossoneri, nonché quelli del passato, aiuteranno Baidu a sviluppare un'azione efficace di marketing.
> ...



Dai.

Non sono un esperto ma se un media cinese scrive certe cose il governo dovrebbe avallarne la pubblicazione...



Reblanck ha scritto:


>



Ah sei scettico? Non lo sapevamo!


Scrivilo ancora una volta!


----------



## The P (24 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Cina Phoenix TV conferma la trattativa in corso tra Baidu e Fininvest per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del colosso cinese. Il prezzo è di 700M di euro, pari a 5,1 miliardi di Yuan. Interpellato sull'argomento, un portavoce di Baidu si è trincerato dietro un "no comment".
> 
> Inoltre il portale cinese Sohu, che conferma la notizia, cerca di inserirla in un contesto più ampio affermando che l'interesse di Robin Li verso il Milan ha una sua logica. Innanzitutto Robin è un appassionato di calcio, tant'è che ci giocava spesso alle superiori. Lo stesso Li ha affermato che "i giovani rendono il calcio più giovane". Ma l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu avrebbe ripercussione ben oltre il semplice movimento calcistico che, secondo Deloitte, è la 17^ economia al mondo. La società rossonera, infatti, può fungere d'apripista per uno sport che vuole svilupparsi sempre di più, anche per volere del governo. Se dunque Li riuscirà ad acquistare il Milan, dopo aver investito nell'intelligenza artificiale, riuscirà ancora ad attrarre l'interesse dei media nazionali, diventando il primo capo di un club calcistico europeo. Ma naturalmente, l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Robin Li troverebbe la sua ragione non solo nell'amore del tycoon per questo sport, ma in notevoli benefici economici e sociali.
> Innanzitutto i grandi giocatori rossoneri, nonché quelli del passato, aiuteranno Baidu a sviluppare un'azione efficace di marketing.
> ...





Casnop ha scritto:


> Dalian Wanda Group smentì il giorno dopo il proprio presunto coinvolgimento nell'affaire Milan, vediamo se farà così Robin Li, al di là del no comment del presunto portavoce. Pensiamo di no. In Cina Li fa acquisizioni strategiche nel settore internet e nuove tecnologie informatiche nell'ambito del consorzio BAT, ovvero Baidu, Alibaba, Tencent, gigantesca piattaforma 2.0 che comprende il secondo motore di ricerca al mondo, il secondo sito di trading on line, ed il secondo di messaggistica/social microblogging. Vediamo se sarà così anche per il Milan. Comunque bene.





The P ha scritto:


> Infatti avrebbe moltissimo senso.
> 
> Già l'anno scorso Tencent è arrivata in Italia con WeChat e per provare a rubare un po' di utenza a Facebook messenger e Whatsapp ha scelto la strategia del "testimonial" VIP, scegliendo Messi.
> Purtroppo per loro sembra che tuttavia non siano riusciti a impensierire i 2 colossi, anche se hanno recuperato quote di mercato rispetto a Viber che era molto avanti in Italia.
> ...


.


----------



## Aron (24 Aprile 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> no...ma immaginati le prime pagine dei giornali se rifiutasse l'offerta.
> ''Berlusconi non VENDE! il patron ha deciso di rifiutare la maxi offerta del sesto uomo più ricco della Cina,ora via all'ItalMilan!!''
> 
> cioè...roba che crolla Casa Milan dalla rabbia dei tifosi..



Immaginiamoci anche cosa accadrebbe dopo.

-delusione fortissima dei tifosi
-crollo ulteriore degli abbonamenti
-decremento dell'afflusso già basso dei tifosi allo stadio
-fuga degli sponsor (MSC ha già fatto sapere che interrompe il rapporto col Milan)

Qualcosa succede.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Immaginiamoci anche cosa accadrebbe dopo.
> 
> -delusione fortissima dei tifosi
> -crollo ulteriore degli abbonamenti
> ...



E a Berlusconi che cosa gliene frega dei tifosi e degli sponsor?


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Aprile 2016)

questa volta ci siamo....me lo sento

se ilvio non vende lo fanno interdire.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Aprile 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> questa volta ci siamo....me lo sento
> 
> se ilvio non vende lo fanno interdire.



Perché dovrebbe vendere? Il Milan è l'unico giocattolo che gli è rimasto.


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Aprile 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Perché dovrebbe vendere? Il Milan è l'unico giocattolo che gli è rimasto.



perche' non e' piu' in grado di seguirlo e perche' morto lui i figli ci mettono 4 nanosecondi a vendere .

data la sua mania di protagonismo vuole farlo lui.


----------



## Aron (24 Aprile 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> E a Berlusconi che cosa gliene frega dei tifosi e degli sponsor?



I soldi ce li mette.
Anzi, ci rimette.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Aprile 2016)

Ma solo a me spaventa la parte dei talenti nipponici che giocherebbero nel Milan??


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Cina Phoenix TV conferma la trattativa in corso tra Baidu e Fininvest per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del colosso cinese. Il prezzo è di 700M di euro, pari a 5,1 miliardi di Yuan. Interpellato sull'argomento, un portavoce di Baidu si è trincerato dietro un "no comment".
> 
> Inoltre il portale cinese Sohu, che conferma la notizia, cerca di inserirla in un contesto più ampio affermando che l'interesse di Robin Li verso il Milan ha una sua logica. Innanzitutto Robin è un appassionato di calcio, tant'è che ci giocava spesso alle superiori. Lo stesso Li ha affermato che "i giovani rendono il calcio più giovane". Ma l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu avrebbe ripercussione ben oltre il semplice movimento calcistico che, secondo Deloitte, è la 17^ economia al mondo. La società rossonera, infatti, può fungere d'apripista per uno sport che vuole svilupparsi sempre di più, anche per volere del governo. Se dunque Li riuscirà ad acquistare il Milan, dopo aver investito nell'intelligenza artificiale, riuscirà ancora ad attrarre l'interesse dei media nazionali, diventando il primo capo di un club calcistico europeo. Ma naturalmente, l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Robin Li troverebbe la sua ragione non solo nell'amore del tycoon per questo sport, ma in notevoli benefici economici e sociali.
> Innanzitutto i grandi giocatori rossoneri, nonché quelli del passato, aiuteranno Baidu a sviluppare un'azione efficace di marketing.
> ...



Quotate.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (24 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me spaventa la parte dei talenti nipponici che giocherebbero nel Milan??



Se fossero nipponici non mi spaventarei. ..il problema è che sono cinesi


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Aprile 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Se fossero nipponici non mi spaventarei. ..il problema è che sono cinesi &#55357;&#56842;



hai ragione. Sorry. COmunque la sostanza non cambia.


----------



## robs91 (24 Aprile 2016)

Il nano e Galliani cercano soltanto un fesso che ci metta i soldi ma che li faccia ancora comandare.Secondo me,purtroppo non ci sarà nessuna cessione della maggioranza.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Aprile 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> perche' non e' piu' in grado di seguirlo e perche' morto lui i figli ci mettono 4 nanosecondi a vendere .
> 
> data la sua mania di protagonismo vuole farlo lui.



Appunto. Magari il Milan sarà venduto solo dopo la sua morte. 



Aron ha scritto:


> I soldi ce li mette.
> Anzi, ci rimette.



Il problema, comunque, è che cedendo Bonaventura, Bacca, Donnarumma, Romagnoli e Luiz Adriano possono comunque ripianare il prossimo bilancio senza tirar fuori i soldi di tasca propria.
E poi, secondo me Berlusconi è completamente impazzito. Magari crede davvero che il Milan valga un miliardo di euro, che gli sponsor siano felicissimi di dare tanti soldi ad una squadra che non partecipa ad una competizione internazionale da anni e che quindi ci rimetterebbe se vendesse il Milan per "soli" 700 milioni. Oppure è convinto che ci sia qualcuno disposto a mettere i soldi per farlo comandare. O forse pensa semplicemente che il Milan abbia una rosa forte tanto quanto quella del 2004, e non ha ottenuto risultati solo per colpa di Mihajlovic, ma con Brocchi cambierà tutto.

Come ci sono anziani che scialacquano metà della pensione giocando al SuperEnalotto, così Berlusconi può benissimo andare avanti fino al 2020 spendendo 90 milioni l'anno per arrivare settimo o ottavo.


----------



## Black (25 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me spaventa la parte dei talenti nipponici che giocherebbero nel Milan??



anche a me inquieta quella frase. Ma non penso che chi viene ad investire quelle cifre lo fa per far giocare delle mezze pippe nel campionato italiano, per cui potrebbe essere anche solo una frase buttata là. Che poi pensandoci bene magari un giorno potrebbero uscire dei campioni anche dalla Cina.


----------



## Black (25 Aprile 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Appunto. Magari il Milan sarà venduto solo dopo la sua morte.
> 
> Il problema, comunque, è che cedendo Bonaventura, Bacca, Donnarumma, Romagnoli e Luiz Adriano possono comunque ripianare il prossimo bilancio senza tirar fuori i soldi di tasca propria.
> E poi, secondo me Berlusconi è completamente impazzito. Magari crede davvero che il Milan valga un miliardo di euro, che gli sponsor siano felicissimi di dare tanti soldi ad una squadra che non partecipa ad una competizione internazionale da anni e che quindi ci rimetterebbe se vendesse il Milan per "soli" 700 milioni. Oppure è convinto che ci sia qualcuno disposto a mettere i soldi per farlo comandare. O forse pensa semplicemente che il Milan abbia una rosa forte tanto quanto quella del 2004, e non ha ottenuto risultati solo per colpa di Mihajlovic, ma con Brocchi cambierà tutto.
> ...



ad una prima lettura si potrebbe pensare che hai scritto cercando di esagerare. Ma purtroppo con Berlusconi non sappiamo fino a dove arriva la follia, e potrebbe essere proprio come hai scritto. Ovviamente speriamo in un barlume di lucidità o nei figli!


----------



## __king george__ (25 Aprile 2016)

dai Marina continua a lavorare ai fianchi del vecchio!


----------



## galianivatene (25 Aprile 2016)

C'e' da dire che Phoenix e' di gran lunga la testata di migliore qualita' e di maggiore autonomia in Cina. Comunque invito a non scambiare la censura sui media come una sorta di garanzia sulle notizie...il fatto che una notizia passi qui, non significa che sia vera! Solo che non e' pericolosa per l'ordine pubblico...passano anche vagonate di immondizia al giorno sui media da quedte parti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Aprile 2016)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> C'e' da dire che Phoenix e' di gran lunga la testata di migliore qualita' e di maggiore autonomia in Cina. Comunque invito a non scambiare la censura sui media come una sorta di garanzia sulle notizie...il fatto che una notizia passi qui, non significa che sia vera! Solo che non e' pericolosa per l'ordine pubblico...passano anche vagonate di immondizia al giorno sui media da quedte parti.



Grazie del chiarimento


----------



## wfiesso (25 Aprile 2016)

Vabbè , bye bye cinesi, a sto punto spero gli dicano di prendersela nel didietro e che annullino qualsiasi offerta, almeno sarebbe un calcio nelle palle di uno che crede di comandare chi vuole, comunque con questo milan ho chiuso, basta galliani, basta p0,basta italcessi, basta berlusconi, basta cessotelli, basta capitani di melma e basta illusioni, ho una sola vita e non intendo rovinarmela così x colpa di questo schifoso maiale megalomane


----------



## wfiesso (25 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> hai ragione. Sorry. COmunque la sostanza non cambia.



Ma proprio no!


----------



## Groove (25 Aprile 2016)

Ci trascinerà all'inferno con lui questo maledetto, non abbiamo ancora visto nulla


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Cina Phoenix TV conferma la trattativa in corso tra Baidu e Fininvest per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del colosso cinese. Il prezzo è di 700M di euro, pari a 5,1 miliardi di Yuan. Interpellato sull'argomento, un portavoce di Baidu si è trincerato dietro un "no comment".
> 
> Inoltre il portale cinese Sohu, che conferma la notizia, cerca di inserirla in un contesto più ampio affermando che l'interesse di Robin Li verso il Milan ha una sua logica. Innanzitutto Robin è un appassionato di calcio, tant'è che ci giocava spesso alle superiori. Lo stesso Li ha affermato che "i giovani rendono il calcio più giovane". Ma l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu avrebbe ripercussione ben oltre il semplice movimento calcistico che, secondo Deloitte, è la 17^ economia al mondo. La società rossonera, infatti, può fungere d'apripista per uno sport che vuole svilupparsi sempre di più, anche per volere del governo. Se dunque Li riuscirà ad acquistare il Milan, dopo aver investito nell'intelligenza artificiale, riuscirà ancora ad attrarre l'interesse dei media nazionali, diventando il primo capo di un club calcistico europeo. Ma naturalmente, l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Robin Li troverebbe la sua ragione non solo nell'amore del tycoon per questo sport, ma in notevoli benefici economici e sociali.
> Innanzitutto i grandi giocatori rossoneri, nonché quelli del passato, aiuteranno Baidu a sviluppare un'azione efficace di marketing.
> ...



*Caressa (tra una risata e l'altra con Massimo Mauro parlando del Milan ai comunisti): le trattative per la cessione del Milan alla cordata cinese sono in fase molto avanzata, ma l'incognita rimane Berlusconi quando si troverà il foglio davanti. Intanto è arrivata anche una proposta di Squinzi, rifiutata da Silvio perché inferiore a quella dei cinesi e non prevedeva milanello.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Cina Phoenix TV conferma la trattativa in corso tra Baidu e Fininvest per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del colosso cinese. Il prezzo è di 700M di euro, pari a 5,1 miliardi di Yuan. Interpellato sull'argomento, un portavoce di Baidu si è trincerato dietro un "no comment".
> 
> Inoltre il portale cinese Sohu, che conferma la notizia, cerca di inserirla in un contesto più ampio affermando che l'interesse di Robin Li verso il Milan ha una sua logica. Innanzitutto Robin è un appassionato di calcio, tant'è che ci giocava spesso alle superiori. Lo stesso Li ha affermato che "i giovani rendono il calcio più giovane". Ma l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu avrebbe ripercussione ben oltre il semplice movimento calcistico che, secondo Deloitte, è la 17^ economia al mondo. La società rossonera, infatti, può fungere d'apripista per uno sport che vuole svilupparsi sempre di più, anche per volere del governo. Se dunque Li riuscirà ad acquistare il Milan, dopo aver investito nell'intelligenza artificiale, riuscirà ancora ad attrarre l'interesse dei media nazionali, diventando il primo capo di un club calcistico europeo. Ma naturalmente, l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Robin Li troverebbe la sua ragione non solo nell'amore del tycoon per questo sport, ma in notevoli benefici economici e sociali.
> Innanzitutto i grandi giocatori rossoneri, nonché quelli del passato, aiuteranno Baidu a sviluppare un'azione efficace di marketing.
> ...





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Caressa (tra una risata e l'altra con Massimo Mauro parlando del Milan ai comunisti): le trattative per la cessione del Milan alla cordata cinese sono in fase molto avanzata, ma l'incognita rimane Berlusconi quando si troverà il foglio davanti. Intanto è arrivata anche una proposta di Squinzi, rifiutata da Silvio perché inferiore a quella dei cinesi e non prevedeva milanello.*



Che degrado Sky...


----------



## beleno (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Caressa (tra una risata e l'altra con Massimo Mauro parlando del Milan ai comunisti): le trattative per la cessione del Milan alla cordata cinese sono in fase molto avanzata, ma l'incognita rimane Berlusconi quando si troverà il foglio davanti. Intanto è arrivata anche una proposta di Squinzi, rifiutata da Silvio perché inferiore a quella dei cinesi e non prevedeva milanello.*



Vabbeh notizia che aggiunge ben poco, verosimilmente Caressa avrà preso spunto dalle notizie di questi giorni


----------



## Casnop (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Caressa (tra una risata e l'altra con Massimo Mauro parlando del Milan ai comunisti): le trattative per la cessione del Milan alla cordata cinese sono in fase molto avanzata, ma l'incognita rimane Berlusconi quando si troverà il foglio davanti. Intanto è arrivata anche una proposta di Squinzi, rifiutata da Silvio perché inferiore a quella dei cinesi e non prevedeva milanello.*


Le notizie separate dai commenti... ma quando mai, eh, Caressa? Vai a mangiare va, chè tua moglie ti chiama...


----------



## Casnop (25 Aprile 2016)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> C'e' da dire che Phoenix e' di gran lunga la testata di migliore qualita' e di maggiore autonomia in Cina. Comunque invito a non scambiare la censura sui media come una sorta di garanzia sulle notizie...il fatto che una notizia passi qui, non significa che sia vera! Solo che non e' pericolosa per l'ordine pubblico...passano anche vagonate di immondizia al giorno sui media da quedte parti.


Contano le smentite, infatti... Wanda Group lo ha fatto molto velocemente perché ingiustamente evocata, lo dovranno fare ora i soggetti interessati, titolari di aziende quotate nelle Borse (Hong Kong, New York). Diversamente...


----------



## sballotello (25 Aprile 2016)

Il grande decisionista arranca, ma siamo sicuri che senza i facili intrallazzi con la politica, avrebbe fatto tutti questi soldi?


----------



## Casnop (25 Aprile 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Appunto. Magari il Milan sarà venduto solo dopo la sua morte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hai decritto lo scenario di una liquidazione prefallimentare... Davvero Fininvest sta pensando in questo modo di prendersi una perdita secca di mezzo miliardo di euro sul Milan, dopo il disastro della sentenza sul lodo Mondadori? Aspiranti suicidi in Fininvest.


----------



## martinmilan (25 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Immaginiamoci anche cosa accadrebbe dopo.
> 
> -delusione fortissima dei tifosi
> -crollo ulteriore degli abbonamenti
> ...


E oltre al crollo degli abbonamenti e sponsor,se si presenta con l'italMilan scarso come la morte vedrai che contestazioni gli faranno...da quello che ho sentito prevedo striscioni fino davanti allavilla illegittima di Arcore e anche se sono proteste pacifiche,sappiamo che all'immagine ci tiene per fini politici e vedersi sui Tg sportivi e non,contestazioni fin davanti a casa non è una bella propaganda.


----------



## Gekyn (25 Aprile 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Appunto. Magari il Milan sarà venduto solo dopo la sua morte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Credo che paragonare un povero pensionato abbandonato a se stesso, che si mangia tutto al gioco, sia un po diverso da un megalomane, si, ma con dietro 5 figli e delle società quotate in borsa, che valgono milioni.
Ricordatevi che per Berlusconi i soldi e l'immagine sono la sua fede, il Milan in questo momento gli fa perdere sia uno che l'altra.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Aprile 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Il grande decisionista arranca, ma siamo sicuri che senza i facili intrallazzi con la politica, avrebbe fatto tutti questi soldi?



Senza gli intrallazzi mafiosi non sarebbe quello che è ora... Senza gli intrallazzi politici non sarebbe più tra noi da tempo... O stava in galera o sott'acqua col cemento ai piedi


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Cina Phoenix TV conferma la trattativa in corso tra Baidu e Fininvest per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del colosso cinese. Il prezzo è di 700M di euro, pari a 5,1 miliardi di Yuan. Interpellato sull'argomento, un portavoce di Baidu si è trincerato dietro un "no comment".
> 
> Inoltre il portale cinese Sohu, che conferma la notizia, cerca di inserirla in un contesto più ampio affermando che l'interesse di Robin Li verso il Milan ha una sua logica. Innanzitutto Robin è un appassionato di calcio, tant'è che ci giocava spesso alle superiori. Lo stesso Li ha affermato che "i giovani rendono il calcio più giovane". Ma l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu avrebbe ripercussione ben oltre il semplice movimento calcistico che, secondo Deloitte, è la 17^ economia al mondo. La società rossonera, infatti, può fungere d'apripista per uno sport che vuole svilupparsi sempre di più, anche per volere del governo. Se dunque Li riuscirà ad acquistare il Milan, dopo aver investito nell'intelligenza artificiale, riuscirà ancora ad attrarre l'interesse dei media nazionali, diventando il primo capo di un club calcistico europeo. Ma naturalmente, l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Robin Li troverebbe la sua ragione non solo nell'amore del tycoon per questo sport, ma in notevoli benefici economici e sociali.
> Innanzitutto i grandi giocatori rossoneri, nonché quelli del passato, aiuteranno Baidu a sviluppare un'azione efficace di marketing.
> ...



Ricordiamoci di quotare


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2016)

*Per La Repubblica, la decisione potrebbe arrivare addirittura dopo la finale di Coppa Italia. QUI i dettagli -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-la-...artiacque-per-il-futuro-del-club-vt36252.html

Per Il Corriere della Sera, Berlusconi sta ancora ragionando sull'offerta cinese ma ritiene che sia troppo presto per lasciare. Prima, vorrebbe riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia e in Europa.*


----------



## Theochedeo (25 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per La Repubblica, la decisione potrebbe arrivare addirittura dopo la finale di Coppa Italia. QUI i dettagli -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-la-...artiacque-per-il-futuro-del-club-vt36252.html
> 
> Per Il Corriere della Sera, Berlusconi sta ancora ragionando sull'offerta cinese ma ritiene che sia troppo presto per lasciare. Prima, vorrebbe riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia e in Europa.*



Ma in che modo????????????????


----------



## The P (25 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per La Repubblica, la decisione potrebbe arrivare addirittura dopo la finale di Coppa Italia. QUI i dettagli -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-la-...artiacque-per-il-futuro-del-club-vt36252.html
> 
> Per Il Corriere della Sera, Berlusconi sta ancora ragionando sull'offerta cinese ma ritiene che sia troppo presto per lasciare. Prima, vorrebbe riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia e in Europa.*



la squadra ai vertici con l'Italmilan di p0 e favori ai procuratori. Follia.


----------



## martinmilan (25 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per La Repubblica, la decisione potrebbe arrivare addirittura dopo la finale di Coppa Italia. QUI i dettagli -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-la-...artiacque-per-il-futuro-del-club-vt36252.html
> 
> Per Il Corriere della Sera, Berlusconi sta ancora ragionando sull'offerta cinese ma ritiene che sia troppo presto per lasciare. Prima, vorrebbe riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia e in Europa.*



si sono 7 anni che lo dice...


----------



## beleno (25 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per La Repubblica, la decisione potrebbe arrivare addirittura dopo la finale di Coppa Italia. QUI i dettagli -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-la-...artiacque-per-il-futuro-del-club-vt36252.html
> 
> Per Il Corriere della Sera, Berlusconi sta ancora ragionando sull'offerta cinese ma ritiene che sia troppo presto per lasciare. Prima, vorrebbe riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia e in Europa.*



Ah, almeno adesso il ritornello non è più in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo, le pretese si sono ridimensionate 

Scherzi a parte, purtroppo sarebbe una cosa talmente irrazionale da essere verosimile, vista la nostra dirigenza. Sportivamente siamo praticamente ai minimi, ma quanto può andare ancor più a fondo economicamente il Milan? La risposta a questa domanda chiarirebbe probabilmente la questione della cessione societaria. Purtroppo, c'è ancora margine per peggiorare


----------



## martinmilan (25 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per La Repubblica, la decisione potrebbe arrivare addirittura dopo la finale di Coppa Italia. QUI i dettagli -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-la-...artiacque-per-il-futuro-del-club-vt36252.html
> 
> Per Il Corriere della Sera, Berlusconi sta ancora ragionando sull'offerta cinese ma ritiene che sia troppo presto per lasciare. Prima, vorrebbe riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia e in Europa.*


Per quanto mi riguarda non credo ad una sola virgola di repubblica e giornali affini..
Io aspetto solo comunicati Fininvest con risposte precise..nel bene o nel male..
Per me è tutto già lì sul tavolo.Aspetto solo la risposta definitiva che potrebbe arrivare oggi come fra una settimana,ma sono sicuro che i Cinesi vogliano chiudere presto.


----------



## Casnop (25 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per La Repubblica, la decisione potrebbe arrivare addirittura dopo la finale di Coppa Italia. QUI i dettagli -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-la-...artiacque-per-il-futuro-del-club-vt36252.html
> 
> Per Il Corriere della Sera, Berlusconi sta ancora ragionando sull'offerta cinese ma ritiene che sia troppo presto per lasciare. Prima, vorrebbe riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia e in Europa.*


Incommentabile. Davvero.


----------



## martinmilan (25 Aprile 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Incommentabile. Davvero.



Più che incommentabile,vogliono creare la telenovela.Ma qui la situazione è molto chiara e non per essere ottimista ma certa gente non si siede nemmeno al tavolo senza serietà e intenzioni reali.Figurarsi se fanno la diligence e avviino discorsi col governo cinese per poi essere rispediti a casa come scemi.E'palese che al primo sentore di ripensamento di Berlusconi avrebbero salutato tutti,a maggior ragione dopoaver seguito la telenovela Mister Bee.Il sig.Berlusconi è recidivo in questo senso.


----------



## folletto (25 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per La Repubblica, la decisione potrebbe arrivare addirittura dopo la finale di Coppa Italia. QUI i dettagli -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-la-...artiacque-per-il-futuro-del-club-vt36252.html
> 
> Per Il Corriere della Sera, Berlusconi sta ancora ragionando sull'offerta cinese ma ritiene che sia troppo presto per lasciare. Prima, vorrebbe riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia e in Europa.*



State tranquilli è solo un grande incubo collettivo, prima o poi ci sveglieremo tutti


----------



## Casnop (25 Aprile 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Più che incommentabile,vogliono creare la telenovela.Ma qui la situazione è molto chiara e non per essere ottimista ma certa gente non si siede nemmeno al tavolo senza serietà e intenzioni reali.Figurarsi se fanno la diligence e avviino discorsi col governo cinese per poi essere rispediti a casa come scemi.E'palese che al primo sentore di ripensamento di Berlusconi avrebbero salutato tutti,a maggior ragione dopoaver seguito la telenovela Mister Bee.Il sig.Berlusconi è recidivo in questo senso.


Come per il sindaco di Roma, Berlusconi crede ancora di essere al centro del mondo, là dove si fanno le cose. Ma le persone (siano essi i cinesi del Milan, o i compagni di cordata politica) lo ascoltano, ne prendono atto, e passano semplicemente avanti a fare loro le cose. Per la verità, il mondo è cambiato da un pezzo, ma non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Aprile 2016)

*Pasquale Campopiano (CorSport), sollecitato su Twitter dopo le notizie dei cinesi "Ci siamo quasi?", risponde: "A quanto pare si... ma io avevo pochi dubbi  sono appena rientrato da Leicester, una doccia e mi rimetto a lavoro. Stay Tuned"*


----------



## folletto (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano, sollecitato su Twitter dopo le notizie dei cinesi "Ci siamo quasi?", risponde: "A quanto pare si... ma io avevo pochi dubbi  sono appena rientrato da Liecester, una doccia e mi rimetto a lavoro. Stay Tuned"*



Ma chi è sto Pasquale che twitta?


----------



## martinmilan (25 Aprile 2016)

Aldilà di tutto questi giornali fomentatori ogni giorno di più si rendono sempre più ridicoli e provocatori aizzando volontariamente la gente con fandonie invece che rincuorarla visti i fatti oggettivi,poi ci meravigliamo se in italia succedono rappresaglie e scontri civili...io non ci casco perchè so benissimo che non si possono prendere in giro interlocutori interessati in questo modo,soprattutto se dietro c'è un governo cinese col quale intrattieni già rapporti calcistici con scuole calcistiche,milan channel e quant'altro.


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano (CorSport), sollecitato su Twitter dopo le notizie dei cinesi "Ci siamo quasi?", risponde: "A quanto pare si... ma io avevo pochi dubbi  sono appena rientrato da Liecester, una doccia e mi rimetto a lavoro. Stay Tuned"*


Ascoltiamo pasquale va..che è l'unico che sa qualcosa


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano (CorSport), sollecitato su Twitter dopo le notizie dei cinesi "Ci siamo quasi?", risponde: "A quanto pare si... ma io avevo pochi dubbi  sono appena rientrato da Liecester, una doccia e mi rimetto a lavoro. Stay Tuned"*


Già.

Sta cosa dei cinesi in squadra andrà gestita bene ma se ci sono i soldi chissenefrega


----------



## ildemone85 (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano (CorSport), sollecitato su Twitter dopo le notizie dei cinesi "Ci siamo quasi?", risponde: "A quanto pare si... ma io avevo pochi dubbi  sono appena rientrato da Liecester, una doccia e mi rimetto a lavoro. Stay Tuned"*[/QUOTE.
> 
> .


----------



## MarcoMilanista (25 Aprile 2016)

È una cessione troppo logica per non essere portata a termine.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2016)

Ho paura ragazzi ma paura seriamente che alla fine finisca tutto e si torni a guardare L ItalMilan di Broccolo ...
Sarebbe la mazzata finale al mio milanismo ...


----------



## neversayconte (25 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho paura ragazzi ma paura seriamente che alla fine finisca tutto e si torni a guardare L ItalMilan di Broccolo ...
> Sarebbe la mazzata finale al mio milanismo ...



Perchè, non ne hai prese abbastanza di mazzate? Hai un livello di masochismo bello alto.


----------



## martinmilan (25 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho paura ragazzi ma paura seriamente che alla fine finisca tutto e si torni a guardare L ItalMilan di Broccolo ...
> Sarebbe la mazzata finale al mio milanismo ...



Magari avere ancora paura...ormai cè solo rassegnazione da anni..per me dal milan post kakà all'italmilan di brocchi non cambia nulla,continuerei a seguire le partite solo quando ho un buco libero,in streaming e senza nessun trasporto..


----------



## Reblanck (25 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per La Repubblica, la decisione potrebbe arrivare addirittura dopo la finale di Coppa Italia. QUI i dettagli -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-la-...artiacque-per-il-futuro-del-club-vt36252.html
> 
> Per Il Corriere della Sera, Berlusconi sta ancora ragionando sull'offerta cinese ma ritiene che sia troppo presto per lasciare. Prima, vorrebbe riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia e in Europa.*



Un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2016)

Appena naufragherà anche questa opportunità, sarà ancora più brutto seguire questo agglomerato di scarti umani.

Sempre più difficile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Perchè, non ne hai prese abbastanza di mazzate? Hai un livello di masochismo bello alto.



Purtroppo ho finito i bonus , io sono cresciuto e ho assaporato ogni vittoria di questi 30anni del nano ... Adesso però basta , non ne posso più e sono sul limite per mollare ...


----------



## ildemone85 (25 Aprile 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Perchè, non ne hai prese abbastanza di mazzate? Hai un livello di masochismo bello alto.



io guardo le partite solo per ascoltare le scemenze di suma in cronaca


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> io guardo le partite solo per ascoltare le scemenze di suma in cronaca



L altra sera ho guardato la partita con Souma perché mio padre lo ascolta per insultarlo ( giustamente ) ma quante scemenze ha detto ?? Continuava a blaterare con L arbitro ... Ma non si accorgeva che stavamo giocando da serie B.


----------



## Victorss (25 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho paura ragazzi ma paura seriamente che alla fine finisca tutto e si torni a guardare L ItalMilan di Broccolo ...
> Sarebbe la mazzata finale al mio milanismo ...



E' per questo che io non credo a nulla finchè non vedo le firme. Non nego che la trattativa esista ma non ho nessuna speranza che Berlusconi risponda positivamente.
#finoallefirme


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L altra sera ho guardato la partita con Souma perché mio padre lo ascolta per insultarlo ( giustamente ) ma quante scemenze ha detto ?? Continuava a blaterare con L arbitro ... Ma non si accorgeva che stavamo giocando da serie B.



Ma come fai a resistere?

Io anche se sono a casa da solo mi vergogno e cambio, è uno scempio


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano (CorSport), sollecitato su Twitter dopo le notizie dei cinesi "Ci siamo quasi?", risponde: "A quanto pare si... ma io avevo pochi dubbi  sono appena rientrato da Liecester, una doccia e mi rimetto a lavoro. Stay Tuned"*



*Dovete uppare l'ultima news, quante volte è stato detto???*


----------



## neversayconte (25 Aprile 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Appena naufragherà anche questa opportunità, sarà ancora più brutto seguire questo agglomerato di scarti umani.
> 
> Sempre più difficile.



io sono previdente e mi sto costruendo una serie di interessi alternativi. 
perchè difficilmente non andrà a finire male anche questa volta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a resistere?
> 
> Io anche se sono a casa da solo mi vergogno e cambio, è uno scempio



Ma no alla fine ci ammazziamo dalla risate perché il Milan fa schifo ma sentirlo soffrire e sentirlo prendersela anche contro lm erba troppo alta mi fa godere ... Un po' perché la colpa è anche sua ( e di tutti i servi giornalai ) se oggi siamo conciati così ..


----------



## Valex (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano (CorSport), sollecitato su Twitter dopo le notizie dei cinesi "Ci siamo quasi?", risponde: "A quanto pare si... ma io avevo pochi dubbi  sono appena rientrato da Leicester, una doccia e mi rimetto a lavoro. Stay Tuned"*



Spero ma non mi illudo! Abbiamo a che fare con gente che non segue nessuna logica!
Non credo che la cessione sia vincolante dalla coppa italia! Ste cose le scrivono i giornalisti per creare la solita telenovela!

Per sicurezza sto seguendo campopiano e il re dell'est su twitter per restare sempre aggiornato!

Restiamo speranzosi ma senza illuderci


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Aprile 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Hai decritto lo scenario di una liquidazione prefallimentare... Davvero Fininvest sta pensando in questo modo di prendersi una perdita secca di mezzo miliardo di euro sul Milan, dopo il disastro della sentenza sul lodo Mondadori? Aspiranti suicidi in Fininvest.






Gekyn ha scritto:


> Credo che paragonare un povero pensionato abbandonato a se stesso, che si mangia tutto al gioco, sia un po diverso da un megalomane, si, ma con dietro 5 figli e delle società quotate in borsa, che valgono milioni.
> Ricordatevi che per Berlusconi i soldi e l'immagine sono la sua fede, il Milan in questo momento gli fa perdere sia uno che l'altra.




Beh, parliamo di persone che erano stanche di avere un Milan che arrivava sempre tra le prime tre in campionato e che come minimo raggiungeva gli ottavi di Champions, ma aveva perdite di 60 milioni. E così hanno creato una squadra che arriva sesta/settima e di milioni ne perde 90.
Parliamo di persone che erano veramente convinte di aver tirato un pacco al PSG con la cessione di Ibrahimovic, e senza di lui ci avremmo solo guadagnato.

Dai, calcisticamente parlando,Berlusconi ed i figli l'intelligenza di Tafazzi.

Adesso vinceremo qualche partita, e Silvio penserà che questo Milan può davvero arrivare ai vertici in Italia ed in Europa.


----------



## beleno (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano (CorSport), sollecitato su Twitter dopo le notizie dei cinesi "Ci siamo quasi?", risponde: "A quanto pare si... ma io avevo pochi dubbi  sono appena rientrato da Leicester, una doccia e mi rimetto a lavoro. Stay Tuned"*



Io sono convinto che Campopiano abbia delle fonti e che sia convinto di quello che scrive, in base a qualche conferma che può aver avuto o scovato. Credo anche che si riferisca alla trattativa tra i cinesi e Fininvest, che ha gestito l'intero affare sino a qui (come testimoniato dal baraccone mediatico che girava intorno a Bee ed al relativo silenzio di questi giorni). 

Poi però arriviamo sempre al punto della volontà finale del presidente. Cosa succederà? Purtroppo tocca aspettare, l'attesa mi sta uccidendo, per fortuna nel poco tempo libero ci sono i playoff NBA


----------



## URABALO (25 Aprile 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Più che incommentabile,vogliono creare la telenovela.Ma qui la situazione è molto chiara e non per essere ottimista ma certa gente non si siede nemmeno al tavolo senza serietà e intenzioni reali.Figurarsi se fanno la diligence e avviino discorsi col governo cinese per poi essere rispediti a casa come scemi.E'palese che al primo sentore di ripensamento di Berlusconi avrebbero salutato tutti,a maggior ragione dopoaver seguito la telenovela Mister Bee.Il sig.Berlusconi è recidivo in questo senso.




Quoto tutto.
Con certa gente una trattativa di tale portata non può dipendere dalle lune di un 80enne.
E' molto probabile che stiano trattando sulle quote,Berlusconi non vorrà perdere fin da subito la maggioranza,probabile che troveranno un compromesso che soddisfi entrambi le parti,Berlusconi nell'immediato e i cinesi in prospettiva 2017 quando esigeranno di avere tutto il potere del club.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano (CorSport), sollecitato su Twitter dopo le notizie dei cinesi "Ci siamo quasi?", risponde: "A quanto pare si... ma io avevo pochi dubbi  sono appena rientrato da Leicester, una doccia e mi rimetto a lavoro. Stay Tuned"*



Campopiano ha agganci col famoso ufficio legale di Roma, per cui, in teoria, è quello più informato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano (CorSport), sollecitato su Twitter dopo le notizie dei cinesi "Ci siamo quasi?", risponde: "A quanto pare si... ma io avevo pochi dubbi  sono appena rientrato da Leicester, una doccia e mi rimetto a lavoro. Stay Tuned"*



*Questa intanto la schermata di Sky di ieri sera: si parla di un consorzio di 3 gruppi. 
Che sia il BAT, di cui fa parte proprio Baidu? (Baidu-Alibaba-Tencent) *


----------



## artie (25 Aprile 2016)

faccio fatica a pensare che un affare finanziariamente , economicamente e tecnicamente corretto possa saltare.Faccio fatica a pensare che un uomo che nel 2013 da mandato alla banca d'affari lazard di vendere il milan e ne tratta la cessione nel 2015 e nel 2016 sia EFFETTIVAMENTE tormentato dai dubbi.
Personalmente non credo a tutto cio che leggo e che dice berlusconi. Trent'anni di quest'uomo , e non solo nel calcio, mi hanno insegnato che la maggior parte delle cose sono false.
Questo paese un po provinciale e' , per questo, berlusconicentrico. Sembra che tutto si muova per , a causa e secondo il volere di berlusconi. Non e' cosi. Vi posso assicurare che se esci anche di un metro dal confine , come si dice, berlusconi se lo mangiano lo digeriscono e..( vabbe' avete capito)
Il milan e' suo per cui solo a lui sta decidere. Ma pensare ( se le notizie fossero vere) che un 48enne con il doppio dei suoi soldi appoggiato dal governo cinese stia ad aspettare i tormenti di berlusconi e' follia. 
Nessuno tanto meno gente cosi si mette seduta ad un tavolo per essere presa in giro.
La disinformazione e' pane quotidiano di berlusconi.La disinformazione serve per cio' che vuole berlusconi. Scoperto cosa voglia realmente, scopriremo come andra' a finire


----------



## Casnop (25 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha agganci col famoso ufficio legale di Roma, per cui, in teoria, è quello più informato.



Marina, dopo il caos mediatico dello scorso anno, ha blindato la trattativa, per proteggere la libertà dei suoi interlocutori ma soprattutto quella del padre, che deve sentirsi libero di gestire la comunicazione in questa fase molto delicata, e in questo modo indurlo al consenso, anziché vedere mandare all'aria il lavoro fatto sol perché egli sente il fiato sul collo. Questo giornalista del Corsport ha informatori validi, ma anche qui le informazioni arrivano col bilancino, ed è comprensibile, la paura di giocarsi la fonte consiglia di usarla con parsimonia. Attendiamo, non ci vorrà poi molto.


----------



## Casnop (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Questa intanto la schermata di Sky di ieri sera: si parla di un consorzio di 3 gruppi.
> Che sia il BAT, di cui fa parte proprio Baidu? (Baidu-Alibaba-Tencent) *


Plausibile, nelle operazioni 'core' Li si muove sempre all'interno di quel consorzio. Se lo farà nel Milan non sappiamo. Ma ci sta.


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Questa intanto la schermata di Sky di ieri sera: si parla di un consorzio di 3 gruppi.
> Che sia il BAT, di cui fa parte proprio Baidu? (Baidu-Alibaba-Tencent) *



Sarebbe fantastico..soldi a palate..


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Questa intanto la schermata di Sky di ieri sera: si parla di un consorzio di 3 gruppi.
> Che sia il BAT, di cui fa parte proprio Baidu? (Baidu-Alibaba-Tencent) *





Casnop ha scritto:


> Marina, dopo il caos mediatico dello scorso anno, ha blindato la trattativa, per proteggere la libertà dei suoi interlocutori ma soprattutto quella del padre, che deve sentirsi libero di gestire la comunicazione in questa fase molto delicata, e in questo modo indurlo al consenso, anziché mandare all'aria il lavoro fatto perché lui si sente il fiato sul collo. Questo giornalista del Corsport ha informatori validi, ma anche qui le informazioni arrivano col bilancino, ed è comprensibile, la paura di giocarsi la fonte consiglia di usarla con parsimonia. Attendiamo, non ci vorrà poi molto.



La differenza comunque è che l'anno scorso c'era Alciato amico di merende di Bee che continuava a passare informazioni.. questo volta non c'è nessuna. 

Il polverone è stato sollevato da Blooberg e l'intervista poi con Galatioto altrimenti non ci sarebbe stato nulla fuori


----------



## alcyppa (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Questa intanto la schermata di Sky di ieri sera: si parla di un consorzio di 3 gruppi.
> Che sia il BAT, di cui fa parte proprio Baidu? (Baidu-Alibaba-Tencent) *



Ma che trashata è il titolo di questa infografica?


----------



## URABALO (25 Aprile 2016)

Un altra cosa che lascia presagire i buoni propositi di questo consorzio cinese è il fatto che siamo rimasti l'unico club davvero appetibile per poter attuare i loro piani a 360 gradi.
Real,Barca e Bayern sono intoccabili,le inglesi sono tutte sistemate,la Juve sarà per sempre coperta dalla Fiat(e alla lunga questo per me sarà un loro limite in un calcio sempre più esigente a livello economico).
Restiamo noi e l'Inter con una differenza di brand che non certo io devo stare qui a spiegarvi.
Quindi i cinesi hanno il club che fa per loro e noi tifosi abbiamo il potere economico made in cina che vorrebbe gestire il nostro club,chiedere di meglio è impossibile.
Dovesse andare a buon fine tutti questi anni di sofferenza sarebbero serviti certamente a qualcosa,perchè ovvio che se fossimo restati una squadra competitiva come lo siamo stati tra il 2008 e il 2012 pur vincendo poco l'inevitabile piano di cessione sarebbe slittato di parecchi anni.
Proprio quando si dice che ogni male non sempre vien per nuocere.


----------



## Casnop (25 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La differenza comunque è che l'anno scorso c'era Alciato amico di merende di Bee che continuava a passare informazioni.. questo volta non c'è nessuna.
> 
> Il polverone è stato sollevato da Blooberg e l'intervista poi con Galatioto altrimenti non ci sarebbe stato nulla fuori



E' vero, ma come vedi quelle "uscite" sono giunte ad una fase finale della transazione, e non al suo esordio come nel caso del broker thailandese. E l'approccio delle due fonti da te citate è professionale, rispettoso dei contenuti di un affare che si sta ancora svolgendo. E soprattutto, se mi permetti, l'attenzione in questo caso non si è concentrata sull'intermediario e sulla struttura della operazione, ma sul chi vuole farla. Negli affari puoi presentarti con le migliori intenzioni possibili (e Mr. Bee proponeva una operazione economicamente disastrosa... ne abbiamo già parlato a lungo in passato), ma poi devi far vedere che hai i soldi. Senza di quelli, l'affare non parte: qui siamo ormai agli sgoccioli, segno che qualcuno ha chiesto qualcosa, e qualcun altro gliene ha fornito ampia prova.


----------



## Butcher (25 Aprile 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Perchè, non ne hai prese abbastanza di mazzate? Hai un livello di masochismo bello alto.



Io credo che il problema di tutti noi, stanchi di seguire questo Milan, sia il dover sopportare tutti questi teatrini e "sottobanchi" da parte della premiata ditta.
Credo che tutti noi saremmo i primi a tifare il Milan in B ma con una società seria e volenterosa.


----------



## Casnop (25 Aprile 2016)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Un altra cosa che lascia presagire i buoni propositi di questo consorzio cinese è il fatto che siamo rimasti l'unico club davvero appetibile per poter attuare i loro piani a 360 gradi.
> Real,Barca e Bayern sono intoccabili,le inglesi sono tutte sistemate,la Juve sarà per sempre coperta dalla Fiat(e alla lunga questo per me sarà un loro limite in un calcio sempre più esigente a livello economico).
> Restiamo noi e l'Inter con una differenza di brand che non certo io devo stare qui a spiegarvi.
> Quindi i cinesi hanno il club che fa per loro e noi tifosi abbiamo il potere economico made in cina che vorrebbe gestire il nostro club,chiedere di meglio è impossibile.
> ...


E' l'ultima occasione per vendere bene il nostro Milan. Poi, si comincerà tristemente a svendere.


----------



## folletto (25 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La differenza comunque è che l'anno scorso c'era Alciato amico di merende di Bee che continuava a passare informazioni.. questo volta non c'è nessuna.
> 
> Il polverone è stato sollevato da Blooberg e l'intervista poi con Galatioto altrimenti non ci sarebbe stato nulla fuori



E tutto ciò *dovrebbe* essere positivo, un punto a favore della serietà dell'operazione, sempre sperando che il nano non sia completamente folle (incrociando le dita, toccando ferro etc etc)


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Questa intanto la schermata di Sky di ieri sera: si parla di un consorzio di 3 gruppi.
> Che sia il BAT, di cui fa parte proprio Baidu? (Baidu-Alibaba-Tencent) *




Magari...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Aprile 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Magari facessero davvero così


_Vendi il Milan? Vendi il Milan? Vendi il Milan?...
_


----------



## The P (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Questa intanto la schermata di Sky di ieri sera: si parla di un consorzio di 3 gruppi.
> Che sia il BAT, di cui fa parte proprio Baidu? (Baidu-Alibaba-Tencent) *



Sognamo un po'....

_*Alibaba*_ 

Il 15 gennaio il Sole 24 Ore riporta di un incontro degli emissari Fininvest con Alibaba in occasione dell'incontro degli stessi con Mr Bee. Si dice che in quell'occasione il colosso cinese abbia chesto la due diligence.

Alibaba è proprietario di Guangzhu evergrande che ha avuto come allenatore e uomo di fiducia Marcello Lippi.

Da gennaio scorso lo stesso Lippi è sempre accostato al Milan.

Alibaba ha anche lanciato a settembre 2015 Ali-baba sports group, un new business che ha l'obiettivo di unire intrattenimento, media, commerce e tecnologie nello sport.

In quell'ocasione si dice che Molly Morgan, PR Manager Europe di Alibaba, ha risposto con un "no-comment" alle domande sull'interesse nei confronti del Milan.

*Tencent*

Ha sicuramente interesse nello sport.
Per l'Europa ha come testimonial principale Messi. Potrebbe essere un ottima occasione per rilanciarsi in Italia dove non ha avuto il successo sperato.

*Baidu*

Robin Li è l'ultimo nome accostato al Milan e quello che i media danno con più forza nella trattativa.
Essendo anche lui imprenditore in ambito media, entertaiment e tecnologia il Milan sarebbe un'occasione ghiotta.

Detto questo sarebbe una cordata composta da 3 su 5 delle potenze cinesi. Un sogno. 
Un sogno appunto....


----------



## Sevenchampions (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Questa intanto la schermata di Sky di ieri sera: si parla di un consorzio di 3 gruppi.
> Che sia il BAT, di cui fa parte proprio Baidu? (Baidu-Alibaba-Tencent) *



Mi ero informato sul BAT appena uscì la notizia di Robin Li e mi sembra di capire che non sia un gruppo alleato ma viene indicato questo acronimo per parlare di queste 3 società concorrenti al top nel campo della comunicazione cinese. In ogni caso se acquistassero il Milan insieme sarebbe da fare i salti mortali carpiati all'indietro dalla gioia.


----------



## Il Genio (25 Aprile 2016)

Non svegliatemi
Non svegliatemi
Non svegliatemi
Non svegliatemi
Non svegliatemi


----------



## URABALO (25 Aprile 2016)

Baidu-Alibaba-Tencent,tutto torna anche a seguito delle voci circolate in quest'ultime settimane...
Su questo bisogna ringraziare Berlusconi,lui prese il Milan nel 1986 in un momento molto più delicato di questo e lo fece per amore verso la squadra di cui da sempre ha fatto il tifo.
Dopo 30 anni se certa gente così potente a livello economico è intenzionata ad acquisire il club nonostante il contorno di un calcio italiano sempre più decrepito è merito della gestione Berlusconi che in tutti questi anni ha portato il brand Milan a livelli inimmaginabili 30 anni fa.
Quindi se si arriva alla conclusione che tutti noi tifosi auspichiamo lo dovremmo ringraziare non solo per i 30 anni di successi sotto la sua gestione ma anche per il fatto di averci lasciato in mani tanto ambizione quanto infinite a livello di risorse economiche.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Aprile 2016)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Baidu-Alibaba-Tencent,tutto torna anche a seguito delle voci circolate in quest'ultime settimane...
> Su questo bisogna ringraziare Berlusconi,lui prese il Milan nel 1986 in un momento molto più delicato di questo e lo fece per amore verso la squadra di cui da sempre ha fatto il tifo.
> Dopo 30 anni se certa gente così potente a livello economico è intenzionata ad acquisire il club nonostante il contorno di un calcio italiano sempre più decrepito è merito della gestione Berlusconi che in tutti questi anni ha portato il brand Milan a livelli inimmaginabili 30 anni fa.
> Quindi se si arriva alla conclusione che tutti noi tifosi auspichiamo lo dovremmo ringraziare non solo per i 30 anni di successi sotto la sua gestione ma anche per il fatto di averci lasciato in mani tanto ambizione quanto infinite a livello di risorse economiche.



I cugini nelle mani di una grande catena di negozi di elettronica, noi nelle mani di chi comanda internet in Cina? Beh si, tutto tornerebbe alla normalità. 

Speriamo finisca tutto bene  fosse così, non avrei problemi a ringraziare Silvio per averci lasciato in simili mani.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Questa intanto la schermata di Sky di ieri sera: si parla di un consorzio di 3 gruppi.
> Che sia il BAT, di cui fa parte proprio Baidu? (Baidu-Alibaba-Tencent) *



Quelli di Sky si sono dimenticati di inserire "ilVecchioRinco". Il fattore principale purtroppo


----------



## Casnop (25 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Sognamo un po'....
> 
> _*Alibaba*_
> 
> ...


Bel report, complimenti. Direi che l'operazione avrebbe valore strategico, come dicono quelli che sanno parlar bene: il Milan come enorme veicolo promozionale dei loro prodotti a vocazione globale (li puoi vendere a Christchurch come ad Alberta, per capirsi). E' questo che conforta: come nel caso delle televisioni di Berlusconi trent'anni fa, un investimento a medio-lungo termine che deve portare ad un ritorno commerciale per il business degli investitori, e che dunque deve durare nel tempo, per raccogliere i risultati attesi.


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Sognamo un po'....
> 
> _*Alibaba*_
> 
> ...



Se fossero questi 3 i gruppi beh sarebbe tantissima roba, non so che dire.


----------



## Sevenchampions (25 Aprile 2016)

Ragazzi questi 3 gruppi sono concorrenti, non ci prendono insieme


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Sognamo un po'....
> 
> _*Alibaba*_
> 
> ...



Bravo! Magari è una coincidenza ma potrebbe essere un altro pezzo del puzzle che si andrebbe ad incastrare alla perfezione.



Sevenchampions ha scritto:


> Ragazzi questi 3 gruppi sono concorrenti, non ci prendono insieme



Questi 3 gruppi si occupano di 3 settori diversi, per certi versi collegati, ed avrebbero 3 diversi interessi a comprare il Milan. 
Non sarebbe affatto strano quindi che decidessero insieme di fare questo investimento. Ognuno avrebbe il suo ritorno.


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2016)

Sevenchampions ha scritto:


> Mi ero informato sul BAT appena uscì la notizia di Robin Li e mi sembra di capire che non sia un gruppo alleato ma viene indicato questo acronimo per parlare di queste 3 società concorrenti al top nel campo della comunicazione cinese. In ogni caso se acquistassero il Milan insieme sarebbe da fare i salti mortali carpiati all'indietro dalla gioia.



A voja, sarebbe da fare i salti mortali all'indietro, spaccarsi completamente la colonna vertebrale e nonostante questo avere il sorriso sulle labbra!


----------



## Casnop (25 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Magari...


Praticamente, come avere Larry Page, Jeff Bezos, e Mark Zuckerberg dell'altro lato del mondo. Eh.


----------



## Casnop (25 Aprile 2016)

Sevenchampions ha scritto:


> Ragazzi questi 3 gruppi sono concorrenti, non ci prendono insieme



I cinesi non si fanno mai concorrenza sul mercato, si consorziano spesso per colpire uniti. Hanno prodotti alternativi, ma la piattaforma digitale che utilizzano è unica. Non so se lo faranno (in Cina ed a Taiwan, nella loro Silicon Valley, hanno acquistato insieme centinaia di società satellite per lo sviluppo di brevetti di settore), ma se decidono di farlo, niente glielo potrebbe impedire.


----------



## Sevenchampions (25 Aprile 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> I cinesi non si fanno mai concorrenza sul mercato, si consorziano spesso per colpire uniti. Hanno prodotti alternativi, ma la piattaforma digitale che utilizzano è unica. Non so se lo faranno (in Cina ed a Taiwan, nella loro Silicon Valley, hanno acquistato insieme centinaia di società satellite per lo sviluppo di brevetti di settore), ma se decidono di farlo, niente glielo potrebbe impedire.



Spero sia come dici te ) non ci resta che aspettare ancora un pò


----------



## URABALO (25 Aprile 2016)

Sevenchampions ha scritto:


> Ragazzi questi 3 gruppi sono concorrenti, non ci prendono insieme



Ho letto da qualche parte che Baidu,Alibaba,Tencent sarebbero per la Cina l'equivalenti di Facebook,Google e Amazon per gli Stati Uniti. Sono tre gruppi che non si fanno concorrenza,Baidu casomai la fa a Google.
Ho letto anche che Baidu e Tencent hanno aperto una partnership nel settore dell'e.commerce,altro motivo per credere ai loro interessi comuni che stavolta potrebbero voler dire Milan.


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Aprile 2016)

ci stiamo dimenticando gli agganci con il governo cinese......

ci guadagnano tutti ..... non capisco cosa sta aspettando

*FIRMA* ANCHE COL SANGUE SE HAI FINITO LE PENNE.


----------



## Casnop (25 Aprile 2016)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Ho letto da qualche parte che Baidu,Alibaba,Tencent sarebbero per la Cina l'equivalenti di Facebook,Google e Amazon per gli Stati Uniti. Sono tre gruppi che non si fanno concorrenza,Baidu casomai la fa a Google.
> Ho letto anche che Baidu e Tencent hanno aperto una partnership nel settore dell'e.commerce,altro motivo per credere ai loro interessi comuni che stavolta potrebbero voler dire Milan.


Baidu è il motore di ricerca interno ad Alibaba.com. Tencent è specializzato nel settore messaggistica e microblogging (marchi QQ e WeChat), con numero di utenti pari al doppio di Twitter e che fa spalla a spalla con quelli di WhatsApp di Zuckerberg.


----------



## URABALO (25 Aprile 2016)

E non bisogna sottovalutare neanche Wanda Group nonostante recentemente abbiano smentito,sempre in quell'articolo ho letto che con Baidu e Tencent ci fosse proprio il gruppo immobiliare cinese a capo di quella partnership sull'e-commerce.
Quindi del consorzio cinese non escluderei che al posto di Alibaba ci fosse effettivamente Wanda assieme a Baidu e Tencent con l'intento di acquistare il Milan.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Aprile 2016)

Che ansia......
Sto iniziando a sklerare


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Questa intanto la schermata di Sky di ieri sera: si parla di un consorzio di 3 gruppi.
> Che sia il BAT, di cui fa parte proprio Baidu? (Baidu-Alibaba-Tencent) *



.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Sognamo un po'....
> 
> _*Alibaba*_
> 
> ...



Per la Tencent aggiungo che ha rilevato la Riot Games, che detiene League of Legends, un videogioco che fa milioni di giocatori al giorno in tutta Europa, In Nord e Sud America, Australia, Korea (e ovviamente Cina).


----------



## martinmilan (25 Aprile 2016)

ma quando firma?? sbrigatiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Giangy (25 Aprile 2016)

Deve firmare! Se non firma è un super pazzo da legare


----------



## patriots88 (25 Aprile 2016)

Lieto di essere smentito ovviamente
Ma dubito che il vecchio finché campa venderà mai la maggioranza.

Ormai siamo l'unica cosa che gli resta.


----------



## Casnop (25 Aprile 2016)

URABALO ha scritto:


> E non bisogna sottovalutare neanche Wanda Group nonostante recentemente abbiano smentito,sempre in quell'articolo ho letto che con Baidu e Tencent ci fosse proprio il gruppo immobiliare cinese a capo di quella partnership sull'e-commerce.
> Quindi del consorzio cinese non escluderei che al posto di Alibaba ci fosse effettivamente Wanda assieme a Baidu e Tencent con l'intento di acquistare il Milan.


Wang Jianlin di Dalian Wanda Group era interessato, a quanto si dice, lo scorso anno. Era il capofila della Banda dei Quattro che avrebbe voluto schierare Richard Lee (Wanda, appunto, Jack Ma di Alibaba, Zhong Qinghou di Future Cola, e Richard Yu di Huawei), ma se ne allontanò al prezzo richiesto da Berlusconi, ed alla visione del progetto dello stadio del Portello: troppo piccolo, fu la motivazione con cui lo bocciò. Modesto.


----------



## martinmilan (25 Aprile 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Lieto di essere smentito ovviamente
> Ma dubito che il vecchio finché campa venderà mai la maggioranza.
> 
> Ormai siamo l'unica cosa che gli resta.


interessa cosa? che non sa manco i nomi dei suoi giocatori..è tutta una balla il suo interesse..il milan in questi ultimi anni gli è servito solo per i voti,per questo ora che fa schifo lo venderà per non perderne troppi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Questa intanto la schermata di Sky di ieri sera: si parla di un consorzio di 3 gruppi.
> Che sia il BAT, di cui fa parte proprio Baidu? (Baidu-Alibaba-Tencent) *



Baidu e Alibaba ormai sono state coinvolte dai media da parecchio tempo, ma si sono limitate ad uno scarno "no comment". L'unica smentita perentina e secca è arrivata da Wanda. Fininvest manco a parlarne. 

Agatha Christie in questi casi non avrebbe dubbi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Baidu e Alibaba ormai sono state coinvolte dai media da parecchio tempo, ma si sono limitate ad uno scarno "no comment". L'unica smentita perentina e secca è arrivata da Wanda. Fininvest manco a parlarne.
> 
> *Agatha Christie in questi casi non avrebbe dubbi...*


Grazie presidente?


----------



## Casnop (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Baidu e Alibaba ormai sono state coinvolte dai media da parecchio tempo, ma si sono limitate ad uno scarno "no comment". L'unica smentita perentina e secca è arrivata da Wanda. Fininvest manco a parlarne.
> 
> Agatha Christie in questi casi non avrebbe dubbi...


Ma Caressa, piuttosto che fare battute da birreria in centro con Massimo Mauro, o mangiare il lacabon preparato dalle amorevoli mani della moglie, perché non manda Alciato ad intervistare uno di costoro? Vedi poi come si aprono le cataratte del cielo...


----------



## CasciavitMilan (25 Aprile 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ma Caressa, piuttosto che fare battute da birreria in centro con Massimo Mauro, o mangiare il lacabon preparato dalle amorevoli mani della moglie, perché non manda Alciato ad intervistare uno di costoro? Vedi poi come si aprono le cataratte del cielo...



A proposito di Caressa , ieri ha detto che Squinzi ha fatto un'offerta per rilevare il Milan e che Berlusconi ha rifiutato.


----------



## Casnop (25 Aprile 2016)

CasciavitMilan ha scritto:


> A proposito di Caressa , ieri ha detto che Squinzi ha fatto un'offerta per rilevare il Milan e che Berlusconi ha rifiutato.


L'ultima frontiera dello scoop, quello trapassato. L'unico che, benché fasullo, nessuno degli interessati tiene a smentire. Grande Caressa.


----------



## Il Genio (25 Aprile 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Lieto di essere smentito ovviamente
> Ma dubito che il vecchio finché campa venderà mai la maggioranza.
> 
> Ormai siamo l'unica cosa che gli resta.



Perché caressa, così come tutta la cricca di Sky, godono delle nostre disavventure
Io, prima che per me stesso e voi tutti VERI tifosi del Milan, sarò/sarei contento soprattutto per i milioni di schifosi che godono della nostra situazione
Orecchie basse, coda tra le gambe e via


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Questa intanto la schermata di Sky di ieri sera: si parla di un consorzio di 3 gruppi.
> Che sia il BAT, di cui fa parte proprio Baidu? (Baidu-Alibaba-Tencent) *



Sognale non costa nulla. Folza complate!


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (25 Aprile 2016)

Gira voce che Berlusconi abbia rinviato la decisione a venerdi prossimo,
subito dopo aver visto ciao Darwin di Bonolis, in base al vincitore ci
sarebbe la risposta ai cinesi..


----------



## super87 (25 Aprile 2016)

Continuate tutti a dire che siamo l'unica cosa che resta a Berlusconi.
Ma... si presenta una volta all'anno allo stadio, sporadicamente a Milanello e non ha neanche più tempo di presentarsi al ritiro di inizio luglio oppure presentare allenatori.
Il declino del Milan è iniziato con l'allontanamento del Presidente (con deleghe a Galliani e vari). E queste deleghe continuano e gli stanno portando solo contestazioni (continue negli ultimi anni) e perdite di denaro (ultimi due bilanci -90).
Quindi per quale motivo andare avanti?


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Aprile 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Gira voce che Berlusconi abbia rinviato la decisione a venerdi prossimo,
> subito dopo aver visto ciao Darwin di Bonolis, in base al vincitore ci
> sarebbe la risposta ai cinesi..


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sognale non costa nulla. Folza complate!



Siamo già opelativi. Comincelemo a lavolale concletamente il 23 maggio, ad acquisizione avvenuta. 
Pensavamo a una cosa del genele: Donnalumma Alaba Marquinhos Lomagnoli Malcelo Modlic Lakitic Nainggolan Gotze Cavani Lashfold. Sono nomi un po' a caso ma vi possono andale bene come plimo melcato estivo?


----------



## __king george__ (25 Aprile 2016)

in questo momento lo score di brocchi è 7punti su 9...una media quasi da scudetto...siamo rovinati


----------



## Reblanck (25 Aprile 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Siamo già opelativi. Comincelemo a lavolale concletamente il 23 maggio, ad acquisizione avvenuta.
> Pensavamo a una cosa del genele: Donnalumma Alaba Marquinhos Lomagnoli Malcelo Modlic Lakitic Nainggolan Gotze Cavani Lashfold. Sono nomi un po' a caso ma vi possono andale bene come plimo melcato estivo?



Complate pule Lonaldo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Questa intanto la schermata di Sky di ieri sera: si parla di un consorzio di 3 gruppi.
> Che sia il BAT, di cui fa parte proprio Baidu? (Baidu-Alibaba-Tencent) *



*Quotate*


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Aprile 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Complate pule Lonaldo



Tornando seri, secondo me la trattativa c'è ma non è sicuro che B. accetti. In caso positivo, caro [MENTION=1928]Reblanck[/MENTION], dovrai camminare sui carboni ardenti per una settimana 
Si fa per ridere, ovviamente.


----------



## CrisRs (25 Aprile 2016)

[MENTION=184]CrisRs[/MENTION] questi post non sono accettabili, qui non si augura la morte a nessuno. La prossima volta scatta il ban.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2016)

Avanti così , deve fallire in ogni campo e prendere insulti su insulti ogni volta che mette la faccia fuori di casa deve fallire miseramente lui e le sue aziende ... Deve pagare per tutto questo schifo che vediamo ogni domenica .


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Aprile 2016)

Sconfitta positiva in ottica cessione oggi


----------



## Giangy (25 Aprile 2016)

Giusto! Deve pagare caro il nano malefico


----------



## Casnop (25 Aprile 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Sconfitta positiva in ottica cessione oggi


I risultati da qui alla fine della stagione non influiranno in nulla sulle decisioni che dovranno essere prese, e che con ogni probabilità sono state già prese, che riguardano valori ed interessi infinitamente superiori a quelli di una squadraccia che solo per mera contingenza indossa la maglia rossonera. Quella dell'ItalMilan è una eventualità che Berlusconi diverse settimane fa ha preso in considerazione solo nella remota ipotesi di fallimento di una trattativa che egli stesso ha voluto e condotto in ogni passaggio e sino all'ultimo istante, e più per mancanza di alternative che per scelta consapevole. Siamo già abbastanza avanti rispetto a quel momento. Tirare fuori questo argomento non aiuta a capire il passaggio storico che stiamo vivendo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Aprile 2016)

vendi schifoso vendiiiiiiii

[MENTION=1566]Fabiuzzo90[/MENTION] le parole censurate vanno modificate


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2016)

Il nano deve capire che deve vendere che la gente lo odia e non ne può più ...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Questa intanto la schermata di Sky di ieri sera: si parla di un consorzio di 3 gruppi.
> Che sia il BAT, di cui fa parte proprio Baidu? (Baidu-Alibaba-Tencent) *



.


----------



## Ciachi (25 Aprile 2016)

Ma davvero si può pensare che questo finale di campionato possa influenzare la scelta del nanodimeLma??!? 
Se così fosse sarebbe chiaramente in malafede!!! Assoluta malafede... Cosa che non mi meraviglierebbe affatto visto il personaggio in questione: egocentrico,malato mentale, egoista e ,appunto, cattivo e in malafede!!! Se davvero c'è un offerta e lui non accetta ...è solo ed esclusivamente perché vuole 'portarci' nel baratro fino in fondo. Atterrarci per farci morire insieme a lui!!! 
Ora...o si cambia proprietà....oppure chiudiamo per " lutto"!!!


----------



## malos (25 Aprile 2016)

Se non vende quest'anno sarebbe veramente insopportabile. Ormai stiamo raschiando il barile in tutti i sensi.


----------



## de sica (25 Aprile 2016)

Vendi maledetto, VENDI!!


----------



## martinmilan (25 Aprile 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ma davvero si può pensare che questo finale di campionato possa influenzare la scelta del nanodimeLma??!?
> Se così fosse sarebbe chiaramente in malafede!!! Assoluta malafede... Cosa che non mi meraviglierebbe affatto visto il personaggio in questione: egocentrico,malato mentale, egoista e ,appunto, cattivo e in malafede!!! Se davvero c'è un offerta e lui non accetta ...è solo ed esclusivamente perché vuole 'portarci' nel baratro fino in fondo. Atterrarci per farci morire insieme a lui!!!
> Ora...o si cambia proprietà....oppure chiudiamo per " lutto"!!!


purtroppo è vero..il capitano per orgoglio a volte affonda con la sua barca..


----------



## LukeLike (25 Aprile 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Siamo già opelativi. Comincelemo a lavolale concletamente il 23 maggio, ad acquisizione avvenuta.
> Pensavamo a una cosa del genele: Donnalumma Alaba Marquinhos Lomagnoli Malcelo Modlic Lakitic Nainggolan Gotze Cavani Lashfold. Sono nomi un po' a caso ma vi possono andale bene come plimo melcato estivo?



E perché Marquinhos e non Malquinhos?


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Aprile 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> I risultati da qui alla fine della stagione non influiranno in nulla sulle decisioni che dovranno essere prese, che riguardano valori ed interessi infinitamente superiori a quelli di una squadraccia che solo per mera contingenza indossa la maglia rossonera. Quella dell'ItalMilan è una eventualità che Berlusconi diverse settimane fa ha preso in considerazione solo nella remota ipotesi di fallimento di una trattativa che egli stesso ha voluto e condotto, e più per mancanza di alternative che per scelta consapevole. Siamo già abbastanza avanti rispetto a quel momento. Tirare fuori questo argomento non aiuta a capire il passaggio storico che stiamo vivendo.



La penso come te ma gli eventuali risultati positivi dell'italbrocchi avrebbero fatto tentennare il nano secondo me e ci avrebbe pensato ancor di più


----------



## Reblanck (25 Aprile 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Tornando seri, secondo me la trattativa c'è ma non è sicuro che B. accetti. In caso positivo, caro [MENTION=1928]Reblanck[/MENTION], dovrai camminare sui carboni ardenti per una settimana
> Si fa per ridere, ovviamente.



Bah che ci siano interessamenti sono d'accordo,ma il nano non vende secondo me.
Per come ragione il nano credo che voglia lasciare vincendo qualcosa cosi ad occhio e croce.
Sono felice di camminarci sui carboni ardenti se davvero vendono a persone serie,competenti e con voglia di investire,e sarò il primo a rifare la pay tv o abbonamento,ma rimango sempre sulla mia posizione.


----------



## wildfrank (25 Aprile 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> La penso come te ma gli eventuali risultati positivi dell'italbrocchi avrebbero fatto tentennare il nano secondo me e ci avrebbe pensato ancor di più



.


----------



## de sica (25 Aprile 2016)

Secondo me , le notizie sulla cessione adesso impazziranno. Pur di prenderci per il sedere, dopo l'ennesima figura di melma, i media faranno di tutto


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Aprile 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Bah che ci siano interessamenti sono d'accordo,ma il nano non vende secondo me.
> Per come ragione il nano credo che voglia lasciare vincendo qualcosa cosi ad occhio e croce.
> Sono felice di camminarci sui carboni ardenti se davvero vendono a persone serie,competenti e con voglia di investire,e sarò il primo a rifare la pay tv o abbonamento,ma rimango sempre sulla mia posizione.



Se aspetta un successo per vendere, mi sa che può morire e risorgere 20 volte, ma non accadrà mai


----------



## artie (25 Aprile 2016)

mi raccontano di un ordine taciturno negli studi di telelombardia mentre tutti sostenevano che berlusconi debba vendere.Ha incassato anche le critiche a galliani
Chi lo ha visto mi dice che ha avuto solo 2 sussulti. Ha detto che tutto dipende dalle decisioni di berlusconi ( e vabbe'), che il prezzo lo fa chi vende ma sopratutto che berlusconi venderebbe "la maggioranza" quindi rimarrebbe con una quota..

se non adesso , mai!


----------



## Casnop (25 Aprile 2016)

artie ha scritto:


> mi raccontano di un ordine taciturno negli studi di telelombardia mentre tutti sostenevano che berlusconi debba vendere.Ha incassato anche le critiche a galliani
> Chi lo ha visto mi dice che ha avuto solo 2 sussulti. Ha detto che tutto dipende dalle decisioni di berlusconi ( e vabbe'), che il prezzo lo fa chi vende ma sopratutto che berlusconi venderebbe "la maggioranza" quindi rimarrebbe con una quota..
> 
> se non adesso , mai!



"Il prezzo lo fa chi vende"... Ah, Ordine, Ordine...


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Cina Phoenix TV conferma la trattativa in corso tra Baidu e Fininvest per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del colosso cinese. Il prezzo è di 700M di euro, pari a 5,1 miliardi di Yuan. Interpellato sull'argomento, un portavoce di Baidu si è trincerato dietro un "no comment".
> 
> Inoltre il portale cinese Sohu, che conferma la notizia, cerca di inserirla in un contesto più ampio affermando che l'interesse di Robin Li verso il Milan ha una sua logica. Innanzitutto Robin è un appassionato di calcio, tant'è che ci giocava spesso alle superiori. Lo stesso Li ha affermato che "i giovani rendono il calcio più giovane". Ma l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu avrebbe ripercussione ben oltre il semplice movimento calcistico che, secondo Deloitte, è la 17^ economia al mondo. La società rossonera, infatti, può fungere d'apripista per uno sport che vuole svilupparsi sempre di più, anche per volere del governo. Se dunque Li riuscirà ad acquistare il Milan, dopo aver investito nell'intelligenza artificiale, riuscirà ancora ad attrarre l'interesse dei media nazionali, diventando il primo capo di un club calcistico europeo. Ma naturalmente, l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Robin Li troverebbe la sua ragione non solo nell'amore del tycoon per questo sport, ma in notevoli benefici economici e sociali.
> Innanzitutto i grandi giocatori rossoneri, nonché quelli del passato, aiuteranno Baidu a sviluppare un'azione efficace di marketing.
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> *Per La Repubblica, la decisione potrebbe arrivare addirittura dopo la finale di Coppa Italia. QUI i dettagli -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-la-...artiacque-per-il-futuro-del-club-vt36252.html
> 
> Per Il Corriere della Sera, Berlusconi sta ancora ragionando sull'offerta cinese ma ritiene che sia troppo presto per lasciare. Prima, vorrebbe riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia e in Europa.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Questa intanto la schermata di Sky di ieri sera: si parla di un consorzio di 3 gruppi.
> Che sia il BAT, di cui fa parte proprio Baidu? (Baidu-Alibaba-Tencent) *





Quotate


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Aprile 2016)

Bisogna colpire ora che traballa...

Le partite del suo amato brocchi sono peggio di quelle del buon sinisa..
Bisogna intasare il suo profilo Facebook

Vendi Silvio
Vendi Silviovendi 


SILVIO VENDI !!!!! Ora


----------



## martinmilan (25 Aprile 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Bisogna colpire ora che traballa...
> 
> Le partite del suo amato brocchi sono peggio di quelle del buon sinisa..
> Bisogna intasare il suo profilo Facebook
> ...


lo hanno già sommerso di insulti..ma lui facebook non lo legge nemmeno..


----------



## Casnop (25 Aprile 2016)

Che si faccia presto. Il Manchester United, che ha vissuto stagioni di declino molto simili a quelle del Milan attuale, sta rilanciando la propria sfida sportiva: incarico pluriennale a Josè Mourinho, piano di investimento programmato sul mercato giocatori per oltre 266 milioni di euro. Il tutto, per rientrare da subito in Champions League. Berlusconi, che parte certamente da una base tecnica peggiore di quella dell'attuale United, è in grado di garantire analogo sforzo per cogliere l'obiettivo di "tornare ai vertici in Italia ed in Europa" da subito, lui ormai ottuagenario, e dunque con ridotte possibilità di gestire un investimento a medio-lungo termine? Alla risposta di questa domanda è legato il suo si al consorzio di Robin Li. Ma si faccia presto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2016)

Bisogna accerchiarli , insultarli ovunque ... Lui non leggerà FB ma il suo ufficio stampa si ..


----------



## Casnop (25 Aprile 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> lo hanno già sommerso di insulti..ma lui facebook non lo legge nemmeno..


E' intervenuto due volte nei giorni scorsi, lui, l'Infallibile, per giustificare ai tifosi le ultime scelte tecniche. La reazione è stata quanto mai significativa, e lì ha ormai capito quanto il suo popolo, abbattuto l'ombrellone Galliani che lo ha protetto in questi anni, veda in lui il principale responsabile di questo sfascio. Il segno dei tempi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Aprile 2016)

#padronidelcampo #belgiuoco


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> #padronidelcampo #belgiuoco



Se Berlusconi intendeva questo per gli avversari, il Verona ha interpretato alla perfezione il diktat presidenziale


----------



## __king george__ (25 Aprile 2016)

concordo dobbiamo insultarlo e chiedere la cessione ovunque e di continuo....ma non solo ora anche se la prox vinciamo 10 a 0...


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Aprile 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> E perché Marquinhos e non Malquinhos?



Solly, non palliamo blasiliano, solo italiano incelto.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Questa intanto la schermata di Sky di ieri sera: si parla di un consorzio di 3 gruppi.
> Che sia il BAT, di cui fa parte proprio Baidu? (Baidu-Alibaba-Tencent) *



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Aprile 2016)

E voi avete pure il dubbio che Pep Brocchiola riesca a battere la Juventus in Coppa Italia?


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Cina Phoenix TV conferma la trattativa in corso tra Baidu e Fininvest per l'acquisto del Milan da parte del colosso cinese. Il prezzo è di 700M di euro, pari a 5,1 miliardi di Yuan. Interpellato sull'argomento, un portavoce di Baidu si è trincerato dietro un "no comment".
> 
> Inoltre il portale cinese Sohu, che conferma la notizia, cerca di inserirla in un contesto più ampio affermando che l'interesse di Robin Li verso il Milan ha una sua logica. Innanzitutto Robin è un appassionato di calcio, tant'è che ci giocava spesso alle superiori. Lo stesso Li ha affermato che "i giovani rendono il calcio più giovane". Ma l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu avrebbe ripercussione ben oltre il semplice movimento calcistico che, secondo Deloitte, è la 17^ economia al mondo. La società rossonera, infatti, può fungere d'apripista per uno sport che vuole svilupparsi sempre di più, anche per volere del governo. Se dunque Li riuscirà ad acquistare il Milan, dopo aver investito nell'intelligenza artificiale, riuscirà ancora ad attrarre l'interesse dei media nazionali, diventando il primo capo di un club calcistico europeo. Ma naturalmente, l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Robin Li troverebbe la sua ragione non solo nell'amore del tycoon per questo sport, ma in notevoli benefici economici e sociali.
> Innanzitutto i grandi giocatori rossoneri, nonché quelli del passato, aiuteranno Baidu a sviluppare un'azione efficace di marketing.
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> *Per La Repubblica, la decisione potrebbe arrivare addirittura dopo la finale di Coppa Italia. QUI i dettagli -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-la-...artiacque-per-il-futuro-del-club-vt36252.html
> 
> Per Il Corriere della Sera, Berlusconi sta ancora ragionando sull'offerta cinese ma ritiene che sia troppo presto per lasciare. Prima, vorrebbe riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia e in Europa.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Questa intanto la schermata di Sky di ieri sera: si parla di un consorzio di 3 gruppi.
> Che sia il BAT, di cui fa parte proprio Baidu? (Baidu-Alibaba-Tencent) *




.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Questa intanto la schermata di Sky di ieri sera: si parla di un consorzio di 3 gruppi.
> Che sia il BAT, di cui fa parte proprio Baidu? (Baidu-Alibaba-Tencent) *



Ma il "Milan *SEMPLE* con te" è fatto apposta? che trollata..


----------



## artie (25 Aprile 2016)

E' ovvio che noi tifosi interpretiamo ogni frase ogni notizie ogni situazione indirizziamo ogni ragionamento verso una unica direzione: la cessione del milan.
Mi domando:in queste condizioni obbiettivamente come fa a tenere il milan


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Aprile 2016)

B.A.T.

*B*uonanotte* A* *T*utti

*B*rocchi *A*vanti *T*utta


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Aprile 2016)

*Pellegatti: si dice che il gruppo cinese interessato al pacchetto di maggioranza sia a Roma in attesa della decisione di Berlusconi.*


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: si dice che il gruppo cinese interessato al pacchetto di maggioranza sia a Roma in attesa della decisione di Berlusconi.*



A Roma per ricevere un no? Io ne dubito.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: si dice che il gruppo cinese interessato al pacchetto di maggioranza sia a Roma in attesa della decisione di Berlusconi.*





Fedeshi ha scritto:


> A Roma per ricevere un no? Io ne dubito.



Consideriamo che Pellegatti è quello che è... non ne azzecca una dal 1990 (forse). Che sia giunta l'ora anche per lui?


----------



## ildemone85 (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: si dice che il gruppo cinese interessato al pacchetto di maggioranza sia a Roma in attesa della decisione di Berlusconi.*



ammesso che tutta questa storia sia vera, mi ricorda il caos politico del 2011, con berlusconi assediato costretto a dimettersi, ma ripeto, il milan è una fiction, è tutto finto.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: si dice che il gruppo cinese interessato al pacchetto di maggioranza sia a Roma in attesa della decisione di Berlusconi.*



Dai che magari la sconfitta di oggi a qualcosa è servita.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: si dice che il gruppo cinese interessato al pacchetto di maggioranza sia a Roma in attesa della decisione di Berlusconi.*



Sarebbe una buona notizia ma aspetto conferme, questo vale meno di zero.


----------



## Valex (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: si dice che il gruppo cinese interessato al pacchetto di maggioranza sia a Roma in attesa della decisione di Berlusconi.*





Fedeshi ha scritto:


> A Roma per ricevere un no? Io ne dubito.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Consideriamo che Pellegatti è quello che è... non ne azzecca una dal 1990 (forse). Che sia giunta l'ora anche per lui?




Senza offesa,a Pellegatti non credo completamente!
Dichiarazioni, su richiesta dei nostri alti dirigenti, solo per placare noi tifosi!


----------



## alcyppa (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: si dice che il gruppo cinese interessato al pacchetto di maggioranza sia a Roma in attesa della decisione di Berlusconi.*



E che ci farebbero a Roma nascosti?
Sono in stanza in hotel con Maxi Lopez?


----------



## Tobi (25 Aprile 2016)

Ciò che mi ha fatto disappassionare dal Milan non è tanto la mediocrità della squadra, ma lo stato di limbo in cui ci troviamo, dove non ci sono spiragli di luce, dove qualsiasi scelta societaria non porta da nessuna parte, questo essere ne carne e ne pesce.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: si dice che il gruppo cinese interessato al pacchetto di maggioranza sia a Roma in attesa della decisione di Berlusconi.*



*Quotate*


----------



## malos (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: si dice che il gruppo cinese interessato al pacchetto di maggioranza sia a Roma in attesa della decisione di Berlusconi.*



Non so se sia vero ma ci avrei scommesso la casa che dopo una sconfitta ci avrebbero inondati di notizie sulla cessione.

Poi se parla anche Ruiu siamo finiti.


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: si dice che il gruppo cinese interessato al pacchetto di maggioranza sia a Roma in attesa della decisione di Berlusconi.*



Ne beccasse una una volta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: si dice che il gruppo cinese interessato al pacchetto di maggioranza sia a Roma in attesa della decisione di Berlusconi.*



Sicuramente vanno a Roma per prendersi un no.


----------



## Valex (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: si dice che il gruppo cinese interessato al pacchetto di maggioranza sia a Roma in attesa della decisione di Berlusconi.*





Fedeshi ha scritto:


> A Roma per ricevere un no? Io ne dubito.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Consideriamo che Pellegatti è quello che è... non ne azzecca una dal 1990 (forse). Che sia giunta l'ora anche per lui?



Aggiungo inoltre che non vengono a Roma per attendere la risposta di B. 
Sarebbero a Roma solo per formalizzare l'accordo!
Pertanto il sig.Pellegatti ha riportato sta notizia solo per calmare gli animi!

Felice di essere smentito


----------



## siioca (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: si dice che il gruppo cinese interessato al pacchetto di maggioranza sia a Roma in attesa della decisione di Berlusconi.*



spero sia vero ,ma a questo non ci credo.


----------



## gabuz (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: si dice che il gruppo cinese interessato al pacchetto di maggioranza sia a Roma in attesa della decisione di Berlusconi.*



Credere a Pellegatti è come credere al pentolone di monete d'oro alla fine dell'arcobaleno


----------



## __king george__ (25 Aprile 2016)

ma non è che si è confuso con i cinesi dell inter....che in effetti sono in italia?


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: si dice che il gruppo cinese interessato al pacchetto di maggioranza sia a Roma in attesa della decisione di Berlusconi.*



Ma mandategli la mafia cinese a casa al vecchio


----------



## alcyppa (25 Aprile 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma non è che si è confuso con i cinesi dell inter....che in effetti sono in italia?



No, sta cercando di distrarre la gente dalla patetica situazione sportiva dando questa non-tizia.

Ragazzi, sta solo facendo il gioco di chi gli ha detto di dire quelle cose.
Alla fine è pur sempre quell'omuncoletto che, probabilmente, raccoglie i condom usati dal nano per svuotarli e farci delle feticistiche creme facciali.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: si dice che il gruppo cinese interessato al pacchetto di maggioranza sia a Roma in attesa della decisione di Berlusconi.*



Pellegatti inizia a preparare le valige, perchè sei il primo che veniamo a cercare


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> No, sta cercando di distrarre la gente dalla patetica situazione sportiva dando questa non-tizia.
> 
> Ragazzi, sta solo facendo il gioco di chi gli ha detto di dire quelle cose.
> Alla fine è pur sempre quell'omuncoletto che, probabilmente, raccoglie i condom usati dal nano per svuotarli e farci delle feticistiche creme facciali.



Uhmm ho i miei dubbi, probabilmente gli svuota il vaso da notte.
Speriamo che i prossimi giorni siano decisivi, nel bene o nel male.


----------



## Casnop (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: si dice che il gruppo cinese interessato al pacchetto di maggioranza sia a Roma in attesa della decisione di Berlusconi.*


Si invitano le persone che si sa di dover ricevere, come minimo atto di cortesia. A Berlusconi sta mancando completamente la exit strategy. Faceva meglio a trattenere Sinisa, benché poco stimato, affidando a lui il compito di condurre la squadra all'ultimo atto della stagione? O piuttosto a tentare la sorte con un nuovo tecnico, da lui stimato, che sovvertisse il quadro tecnico e magari il pronostico della finale di Roma? Scelte, azzardi, come i tanti di una dirigenza che improvvisa per mancanza di idee e prospettive. Ma, a ben vedere, tutto si spiega in una certa logica: il desiderio di Silvio di trovare un finale dignitoso a questa stagione, ed alla sua storia col Milan. Un Berlusconi serenamente assiso sulla sedia non avrebbe mai cambiato a sei giornate dalla fine un allenatore che stava ottenendo risultati non peggiori di quelli conseguiti dal predecessore Inzaghi, ed in favore di un altro tecnico senza contratto tra poco più di un mese. Ansia, confusione, incertezza, errori su errori. Scenario normale quando non c'e' piu' certezza del domani.


----------



## galianivatene (26 Aprile 2016)

Si...e secondo Mentegatti arriva a Roma un gruppo di persone dal patrimonio comparabile al pil di una nazione...e non se ne accorge nessuno (tranne lui ed il compare che gli soffia la notizia). 

Mi sta sempre piu' simpatico...

Detto questo, qualcosa deve succedere a breve, spero tanto per una volta abbia detto una cosa vera. Sarebbe un segnale inequivocabile.


----------



## Il Genio (26 Aprile 2016)

Io lavoro con la Cina, ieri mattina ho mandato un paio di wattsapp ad alcuni miei contatti, donne comprese, e tutti mi hanno risposto la stessa cosa: le notizie esistono e descrivono Li come una sorta di messia

A chi si stupisce del perché tra Inter e Milan ci sarebbe una valutazione/offerta così differente a nostro favore, se ne avete voglia vi racconto un aneddoto simpatico


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Io lavoro con la Cina, ieri mattina ho mandato un paio di wattsapp ad alcuni miei contatti, donne comprese, e tutti mi hanno risposto la stessa cosa: le notizie esistono e descrivono Li come una sorta di messia
> 
> A chi si stupisce del perché tra Inter e Milan ci sarebbe una valutazione/offerta così differente a nostro favore, se ne avete voglia vi racconto un aneddoto simpatico



Quindi confermi che se ne parla molto anche in Cina  raccontaci questo aneddoto e magari qualcosa in più della trattativa secondo quello che leggono sui giornali e magari anche un loro punto di vista...  



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: si dice che il gruppo cinese interessato al pacchetto di maggioranza sia a Roma in attesa della decisione di Berlusconi.*



*Quotate*


----------



## Il Genio (26 Aprile 2016)

Si parla di 4-5 anni fa, in pena era mourinho/triplete
Ho in visita un cinese che portò a vedere Milano
Siamo in piazza duomo e quando vede uno di quei chioschetti con gadgets, sciarpe e magliette si ricorda che il figlio, 20/22enne, universitario ed amante del calcio, soprattutto chiaramente quello europeo gli aveva commissionato l'acquisto della divisa della squadra locale
Io da parte mia, visto il periodaccio, gli chiedo quale dal momento che a Milano di squadre ce ne sono 2
Prende il suo megatelefono, fa il numero un paio di volte, riesce a parlare col figlio in maniera più che dettagliata e, una volta finita la chiamata, mi chiede: "ma perché, a Milano ci sono 2 squadre?"

PS lo giuro su mio figlio


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: si dice che il gruppo cinese interessato al pacchetto di maggioranza sia a Roma in attesa della decisione di Berlusconi.*



"Si dice"...sembrano le favole che si raccontano al bar..


----------



## martinmilan (26 Aprile 2016)

allora..ha firmato?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Si parla di 4-5 anni fa, in pena era mourinho/triplete
> Ho in visita un cinese che portò a vedere Milano
> Siamo in piazza duomo e quando vede uno di quei chioschetti con gadgets, sciarpe e magliette si ricorda che il figlio, 20/22enne, universitario ed amante del calcio, soprattutto chiaramente quello europeo gli aveva commissionato l'acquisto della divisa della squadra locale
> Io da parte mia, visto il periodaccio, gli chiedo quale dal momento che a Milano di squadre ce ne sono 2
> ...



ahahahaha... beh, miglior risposta non poteva darti 



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: si dice che il gruppo cinese interessato al pacchetto di maggioranza sia a Roma in attesa della decisione di Berlusconi.*



.


----------



## galianivatene (26 Aprile 2016)

Come vi dicevo io vivo in Cina e vi posso confermare, laddove ce ne sia bisogno, la distanza siderale tra Milan e l'altra squadra di Milano quanto a popolarita'...tanto per dire...un tizio sotto casa mia se ne va in giro con suo macchinone bianco con uno stemma del Milan grande quanto lo sportello...se lo ribecco vi mando una foto, sono cose che fanno piacere.  Molta gente ancora oggi qui e' appassionata dei nostri colori.
Quanto ai media, come vi dicevo, si legge tutti i giorni della trattativa, ma temo siano notizie di rimbalzo. 

Tanto e' vero che i media cinesi hanno sempre rilanciato tutte le bufale che negli anni passati ci riguardavano. Non e' che adesso una stampa tra le piu' censurate al mondo possa dare chissa' che lezione di giornalismo e deontologia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: si dice che il gruppo cinese interessato al pacchetto di maggioranza sia a Roma in attesa della decisione di Berlusconi.*



Oramai mi viene da ridere a leggere queste notizie ... non ci resta che sperare


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Aprile 2016)

Che agonia...


----------



## malos (26 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oramai mi viene da ridere a leggere queste notizie ... non ci resta che sperare



Vero, infatti io sono scettico ma non ci resta che aggrapparci a questo filo sottile di speranza.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Aprile 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Vero, infatti io sono scettico ma non ci resta che aggrapparci a questo filo sottile di speranza.



cosa dobbiamo fare ? ieri al gol del Verona io e mio padre ci siamo messi a ridere e abbiamo detto .. giusto cosi . 

ma non per tifare contro , ci mancherebbe ... poi mio padre dopo 50anni di milan figurarsi se tifa contro.. è una questione di rispetto.. è una questione di schifo che mangiamo da anni .. 

Siamo qui a ripetere sempre le stesse cose.. sono stufo


----------



## kolao95 (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Si parla di 4-5 anni fa, in pena era mourinho/triplete
> Ho in visita un cinese che portò a vedere Milano
> Siamo in piazza duomo e quando vede uno di quei chioschetti con gadgets, sciarpe e magliette si ricorda che il figlio, 20/22enne, universitario ed amante del calcio, soprattutto chiaramente quello europeo gli aveva commissionato l'acquisto della divisa della squadra locale
> Io da parte mia, visto il periodaccio, gli chiedo quale dal momento che a Milano di squadre ce ne sono 2
> ...



Ahahahah idolo.


----------



## Casnop (26 Aprile 2016)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Come vi dicevo io vivo in Cina e vi posso confermare, laddove ce ne sia bisogno, la distanza siderale tra Milan e l'altra squadra di Milano quanto a popolarita'...tanto per dire...un tizio sotto casa mia se ne va in giro con suo macchinone bianco con uno stemma del Milan grande quanto lo sportello...se lo ribecco vi mando una foto, sono cose che fanno piacere. &#55357;&#56833; Molta gente ancora oggi qui e' appassionata dei nostri colori.
> Quanto ai media, come vi dicevo, si legge tutti i giorni della trattativa, ma temo siano notizie di rimbalzo.
> 
> Tanto e' vero che i media cinesi hanno sempre rilanciato tutte le bufale che negli anni passati ci riguardavano. Non e' che adesso una stampa tra le piu' censurate al mondo possa dare chissa' che lezione di giornalismo e deontologia.


Negli affari, non conta una notizia data, ma la sua smentita da parte di chi ne ha interesse.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Aprile 2016)

Questo topic è tipo il mio salvagente, se si sgonfia è la volta che vado giù....


----------



## __king george__ (26 Aprile 2016)

quindi che arrivino novità "importanti" giovedì è ormai da escludere direi..?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Aprile 2016)

L'arte del procrastinare


----------



## Casnop (26 Aprile 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quindi che arrivino novità "importanti" giovedì è ormai da escludere direi..?


Quando sarà possibile, ma presto, molto presto. La pressione su Berlusconi ora è enorme, e da più fronti. Sul Milan sta sbagliando parecchie mosse, che abbia la lucidità, lui, pugile ormai groggy, di non sbagliare la più importante.


----------



## MarcoG (26 Aprile 2016)

Comunque è ovvio. Berlusconi sperava di avere un Milan al terzo posto e lasciare da "vincente". Lui vuole tenere il Milan, sperando che ad un certo punto la squadra si risollevi per vendere. Non riesce a capire che senza un progetto, quando non si hanno i soldi, non si va da nessuna parte..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Aprile 2016)

*Currò (Repubblica) a Sportmediaset: "Cessione Milan? E' tutto pronto, si aspetta la risposta del padrone"*


----------



## kolao95 (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Currò (Repubblica) a Sportmediaset: "Cessione Milan? E' tutto pronto, si aspetta la risposta del padrone"*



Se manda a monte tutto sarebbe da farlo saltare in aria.


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Currò (Repubblica) a Sportmediaset: "Cessione Milan? E' tutto pronto, si aspetta la risposta del padrone"*



Sta storia dell'indecisone è tutta una scusa per tirare ancora qualcosina sul prezzo.Infatti le dichiarazioni vengono date guarda un pò a Mediaset.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Currò (Repubblica) a Sportmediaset: "Cessione Milan? E' tutto pronto, si aspetta la risposta del padrone"*



Mi sto veramente caghendo sotto. E' capace di tutto.


----------



## Milanforever63 (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Currò (Repubblica) a Sportmediaset: "Cessione Milan? E' tutto pronto, si aspetta la risposta del padrone"*



tremo ....


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2016)

> *Currò (Repubblica) a Sportmediaset: "Cessione Milan? E' tutto pronto, si aspetta la risposta del padrone"*



Repubblica non sa niente. Erano quelli de "Bee servo di Berlusconi, serve a far tornare in Italia 500 milioni di euro".


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Aprile 2016)

Probabilmente era vera sta cosa...


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi sto veramente caghendo sotto. E' capace di tutto.





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Se manda a monte tutto sarebbe da farlo saltare in aria.





Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> tremo ....



Potrei benissimo sbagliarmi,ma non vi sembra strano che la televisione di Regime autorizza la divulgazione di queste informazioni,per mezzo del Giornalista Currò nel loro quotidiano Sportivo? Io credo (e sopratutto spero) che questo sia il classico preludio della "romanzata alla Berlusconi" facendo credere di essere combatutto creando interesse sulla vicenda da parte di tutti i Media Nazionali per poi concludere con il carico da 90 dell'ufficialità con tanto di special tv sui 30 anni di presidenza,trofei,ecc...con lodi che si sprecano dalle varie TV perchè è riuscito a vendere una società senza stadio e con numerosi debiti a 700 mln,perchè per il bene del Milan ha venduto la maggioranza,e tutta sta pappardella,il tutto magari qualche giorno prima delle elezioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Currò (Repubblica) a Sportmediaset: "Cessione Milan? E' tutto pronto, si aspetta la risposta del padrone"*



Speriamo che per 3-4 giorni di fila si svegli nel 2016 e firme sta benedetta cessione perché se un giorno si sveglia nel 1988 pensa di poter fare grande il Milan lui..magari vede pure passare da quelle parte Sacchi e gli parte l'erezione..


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che per 3-4 giorni di fila si svegli nel 2016 e firme sta benedetta cessione perché se un giorno si sveglia nel 1988 pensa di poter fare grande il Milan lui..magari vede pure passare da quelle parte Sacchi e gli parte l'erezione..



Bisogna legarlo a una sedia e fargli vedere in loop gli ultimi 180 minuti del suo feticcio.


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Aprile 2016)

Campopiano ha twittato che a breve darà un aggiornamento sulle trattative coi cinesi


----------



## martinmilan (26 Aprile 2016)

vendiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii dannatooooooooooooo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Aprile 2016)

*Xavier Jacobelli: i cinesi, che da settimane sono acquartierati a Roma, si sono presi una pausa di riflessione perché vogliono vedere bene tutti i conti. Nel frattempo l'autore degli ultimi scoop, Pasquale Campopiano, a breve riporterà i suoi aggiornamenti sulla trattativa che, specifica, sta proseguendo solo tra i cinesi e Berlusconi. Quindi niente Bee.*


----------



## Butcher (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Xavier Jacobelli: i cinesi, che da settimane sono acquartierati a Roma, si sono presi una pausa di riflessione perché vogliono vedere bene tutti i conti. Nel frattempo l'autore degli ultimi scoop, Pasquale Campopiano, a breve riporterà i suoi aggiornamenti sulla trattativa che, specifica, sta proseguendo solo tra i cinesi e Berlusconi. Quindi niente Bee.*



Aja, molto male.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Xavier Jacobelli: i cinesi, che da settimane sono acquartierati a Roma, si sono presi una pausa di riflessione perché vogliono vedere bene tutti i conti. Nel frattempo l'autore degli ultimi scoop, Pasquale Campopiano, a breve riporterà i suoi aggiornamenti sulla trattativa che, specifica, sta proseguendo solo tra i cinesi e Berlusconi. Quindi niente Bee.*



questi se vedono come sono messi veramente i nostri conti scappano a gambe levate.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Xavier Jacobelli: i cinesi, che da settimane sono acquartierati a Roma, si sono presi una pausa di riflessione perché vogliono vedere bene tutti i conti. Nel frattempo l'autore degli ultimi scoop, Pasquale Campopiano, a breve riporterà i suoi aggiornamenti sulla trattativa che, specifica, sta proseguendo solo tra i cinesi e Berlusconi. Quindi niente Bee.*




Pure la pausa di riflessione ci mancava...


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Xavier Jacobelli: i cinesi, che da settimane sono acquartierati a Roma, si sono presi una pausa di riflessione perché vogliono vedere bene tutti i conti. Nel frattempo l'autore degli ultimi scoop, Pasquale Campopiano, a breve riporterà i suoi aggiornamenti sulla trattativa che, specifica, sta proseguendo solo tra i cinesi e Berlusconi. Quindi niente Bee.*



A Roma per prendere un No? Berlusconi gli fà vedere i conti e poi gli dice no? Se stanno vedendo i conti è perchè la strada è tracciata.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Xavier Jacobelli: i cinesi, che da settimane sono acquartierati a Roma, si sono presi una pausa di riflessione perché vogliono vedere bene tutti i conti. Nel frattempo l'autore degli ultimi scoop, Pasquale Campopiano, a breve riporterà i suoi aggiornamenti sulla trattativa che, specifica, sta proseguendo solo tra i cinesi e Berlusconi. Quindi niente Bee.*



Parlano solo di noi su ogni canale sportivo,più della Juve campione d'Italia,più della questione Roma-Totti,più del Napoli che si scioglie come neve al sole,più del fallimento dell'Inter,più del miracolo Leicester,sono accerchiati.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Xavier Jacobelli: i cinesi, che da settimane sono acquartierati a Roma, si sono presi una pausa di riflessione perché vogliono vedere bene tutti i conti. Nel frattempo l'autore degli ultimi scoop, Pasquale Campopiano, a breve riporterà i suoi aggiornamenti sulla trattativa che, specifica, sta proseguendo solo tra i cinesi e Berlusconi. Quindi niente Bee.*



Il pezzo di Jacobelli mi sembra molto romanzato e poco circostanziato, sono da settimane che sappiamo che i cinesi stanno vedendo i conti e al 90% avranno pure finito visto che Bloomberg parlava di due diligence in corso già due settimane fa. Pausa di riflessione non vuol dire niente, se non ti stanno bene i conti o abbassi l'offerta o ti ritiri dalle trattative ma a quanto pare non è così.
La vera notizia, piuttosto, è la conferma di quanto sosteneva Pellegatti, ossia che i cinesi sono a Roma.

Comunque aspettiamo di vedere cosa dice Pasquale Campopiano


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Aprile 2016)

Dai ragazzi se i cinesi sono a Roma , la due diligence la stanno facendo da 3 settimane è assurdo che il nano molli tutto adesso... 

oramai come ha scritto qualcuno la strada è tracciata


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi se i cinesi sono a Roma , la due diligence la stanno facendo da 3 settimane è assurdo che il nano molli tutto adesso...
> 
> oramai come ha scritto qualcuno la strada è tracciata



Speriamo...vedo un ottimismo dilagante, questo mi fa paura.


----------



## Snake (26 Aprile 2016)

questi stanno a Roma e non li ha visti nessuno? straccio di foto? niente di niente?


----------



## martinmilan (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Xavier Jacobelli: i cinesi, che da settimane sono acquartierati a Roma, si sono presi una pausa di riflessione perché vogliono vedere bene tutti i conti. Nel frattempo l'autore degli ultimi scoop, Pasquale Campopiano, a breve riporterà i suoi aggiornamenti sulla trattativa che, specifica, sta proseguendo solo tra i cinesi e Berlusconi. Quindi niente Bee.*



Jacobelli è uno talmente pieno di sè che se gli chiedi chi è più affidabile tra lui e Galatioto ti risponde di certo lui.Che torni a guidare gli x-men..


----------



## koti (26 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Dai ragazzi se i cinesi sono a Roma , la due diligence la stanno facendo da 3 settimane è assurdo che il nano molli tutto adesso... *
> 
> oramai come ha scritto qualcuno la strada è tracciata


1 maggio 2015


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Aprile 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Speriamo...vedo un ottimismo dilagante, questo mi fa paura.



allora , come ben sai non c'è personaggi che odi di più del nano.. ma se non vuoi vendere il Milan non fai neanche arrivare i cinesi a Roma.. non intavoli una trattativa per poi dire " a no scusate non vendo più " ... 

capisci quello che dico ? .. abbiamo a che fare con un malato di mente ma da qui a mettere in piedi fior di professionisti ( Galatioto in primis ) per poi cambiare idea mi pare fantafinanza .. 

AMMESSO CHE LE NOTIZIE SIANO VERE.. perchè io non mi fido di quello.. che ne sappiamo noi che i cinesi sono veramente a Roma ?
che ne sappiamo noi che veramente la due diligence la stanno facendo da 3 settimane ? noi parliamo per notizie che leggiamo..

ma se poi si sono inventati tutto non è colpa nostra .


----------



## robs91 (26 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> questi stanno a Roma e non li ha visti nessuno? straccio di foto? niente di niente?



Infatti...Poi vorrei capire perchè c'è tutta questa segretezza sulla presunta cordata che vuole acquistare la maggioranza(ad es i cinesi che trattano con Thohir sono usciti allo scoperto).Mi sa di dejavù.


----------



## Marilson (26 Aprile 2016)

confermo che i Cinesi stanno a Roma. Quartier generale delle operazioni: Piazza Vittorio, Esquilino


----------



## ildemone85 (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Xavier Jacobelli: i cinesi, che da settimane sono acquartierati a Roma, si sono presi una pausa di riflessione perché vogliono vedere bene tutti i conti. Nel frattempo l'autore degli ultimi scoop, Pasquale Campopiano, a breve riporterà i suoi aggiornamenti sulla trattativa che, specifica, sta proseguendo solo tra i cinesi e Berlusconi. Quindi niente Bee.*



la farsa bis per silvio berlusconi sarebbe la morte definitiva, cioè costui ormai è inviso al 99% della tifoseria, un'altra farsa stile bee, sarebbe davvero senza senso alcuno


----------



## beleno (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il pezzo di Jacobelli mi sembra molto romanzato e poco circostanziato, sono da settimane che sappiamo che i cinesi stanno vedendo i conti e al 90% avranno pure finito visto che Bloomberg parlava di due diligence in corso già due settimane fa. Pausa di riflessione non vuol dire niente, se non ti stanno bene i conti o abbassi l'offerta o ti ritiri dalle trattative ma a quanto pare non è così.
> La vera notizia, piuttosto, è la conferma di quanto sosteneva Pellegatti, ossia che i cinesi sono a Roma.
> 
> Comunque aspettiamo di vedere cosa dice Pasquale Campopiano



Pausa di riflessione finalizzata non tanto a diminuire quanto a (eventualmente) alzare l'offerta (su richiesta del presidente)?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Aprile 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Pausa di riflessione finalizzata non tanto a diminuire quanto a (eventualmente) alzare l'offerta (su richiesta del presidente)?



Questo sarebbe più verosimile, aspettiamo di vedere cosa dice Campopiano.


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Questo sarebbe più verosimile, aspettiamo di vedere cosa dice Campopiano.



Invece io penso al contrario, pausa di riflessione perchè vogliono vedere bene i conti, magari alla fine 700 mln sono anche troppi...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Aprile 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Invece io penso al contrario, pausa di riflessione perchè vogliono vedere bene i conti, magari alla fine 700 mln sono anche troppi...



Sette giorni fa per Campopiano l'analisi dei conti era finita tant'è che per convincere Silvio avevano alzato l'offerta a 720M. E anche per Bloomberg due settimane fa la due diligence era già in corso.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Xavier Jacobelli: i cinesi, che da settimane sono acquartierati a Roma, si sono presi una pausa di riflessione perché vogliono vedere bene tutti i conti. Nel frattempo l'autore degli ultimi scoop, Pasquale Campopiano, a breve riporterà i suoi aggiornamenti sulla trattativa che, specifica, sta proseguendo solo tra i cinesi e Berlusconi. Quindi niente Bee.*



Oramai tutti ne dicono una.

L'unico fatto serio è questo: Fininvest non ha smentito nulla.

Ergo: la trattativa c'è ed è seria...seria finchè il dossier non finirà nelle mani di SB....da quel momento tutto può succedere, perfino che il tutto si concluda in una grande farsa....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Aprile 2016)

*Campopiano (CorsSport): l'unica trattativa ancora in piedi è quella con i cinesi. Non esistono altri interlocutori. La trattativa prosegue incessante, praticamente si tratta a oltranza. Perché i cinesi sono intenzionati a comprare e Fininvest è intenzionata a vendere. In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi. C'è una cordata orientale disposta a spendere tra i 700 e i 720M (il 7 0% subito e l'altro 30% nel giro di un anno). Non è ancora roba da ora o mai più ma poco ci manca. 
Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così. 
Le nostri fonti portano tutte a Robin Li, notizia confermata anche dai portali Phoenix TV e sohu.com (riportati in esclusiva da MilanWorld, menzionato nell'articolo). 
E Mr Bee? Lontano anni luce, praticamente tramontato. 

Tornando alla trattativa, questa sarà una settimana interlocutoria perché le parti hanno preso tempo. I cinesi, chiedono reali garanzie sullo stato dei conti rossoneri. Fininvest invece chiede a Galatioto che venga dato un volto a questa cordata. E questa sarebbe la chiave d'accesso per convincere Berlusconi a vendere la maggioranza, cosa che farebbe solo nelle mani di gruppi solidi. 
Dunque le parti si stanno studiando. Ma sia chiaro: hanno già trattato a lungo i dettagli dell'operazione. Quelle che devono venire fuori adesso sono le garanzie finali per suggellare l'accordo. Intanto il Milan ha presentato un piano quadriennale alla UEFA, garanzia in più da mostrare a chi entrerà in società. *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano (CorsSport): l'unica trattativa ancora in piedi è quella con i cinesi. Non esistono altri interlocutori. La trattativa prosegue incessante, praticamente si tratta a oltranza. Perché i cinesi sono intenzionati a comprare e Fininvest è intenzionata a vendere. In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi. C'è una cordata orientale disposta a spendere tra i 700 e i 720M (il 7 0% subito e l'altro 30% nel giro di un anno). Non è ancora roba da ora o mai più ma poco ci manca.
> Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così.
> Le nostri fonti portano tutte a Robin Li, notizia confermata anche dai portali Phoenix TV e sohu.com (riportati in esclusiva da MilanWorld, non menzionato nell'articolo). E Mr Bee? Lontano anni luce, praticamente tramontato.
> 
> ...



In sostanza siamo giunti alle battute finali: Fininvest fino ad ora ha trattato ed è giunta ad un accordo sostanziale con Galatioto, ma adesso chiede di giocare a carte scoperte: per convincere Silvio e per arrivare alle firme vuole sapere i nomi che si celano dietro la cordata. Mi sembra giusto. Robin, è ora di venir fuori


----------



## mark (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano (CorsSport): l'unica trattativa ancora in piedi è quella con i cinesi. Non esistono altri interlocutori. La trattativa prosegue incessante, praticamente si tratta a oltranza. Perché i cinesi sono intenzionati a comprare e Fininvest è intenzionata a vendere. In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi. C'è una cordata orientale disposta a spendere tra i 700 e i 720M (il 7 0% subito e l'altro 30% nel giro di un anno). Non è ancora roba da ora o mai più ma poco ci manca.
> Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così.
> Le nostri fonti portano tutte a Robin Li, notizia confermata anche dai portali Phoenix TV e sohu.com (riportati in esclusiva da MilanWorld, non menzionato nell'articolo). E Mr Bee? Lontano anni luce, praticamente tramontato.
> 
> ...


Spero che sia davvero la volta buona, perchè mi sto illludendo abbastanza


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano (CorsSport): l'unica trattativa ancora in piedi è quella con i cinesi. Non esistono altri interlocutori. La trattativa prosegue incessante, praticamente si tratta a oltranza. Perché i cinesi sono intenzionati a comprare e Fininvest è intenzionata a vendere. In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi. C'è una cordata orientale disposta a spendere tra i 700 e i 720M (il 7 0% subito e l'altro 30% nel giro di un anno). Non è ancora roba da ora o mai più ma poco ci manca.
> Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così.
> Le nostri fonti portano tutte a Robin Li, notizia confermata anche dai portali Phoenix TV e sohu.com (riportati in esclusiva da MilanWorld, non menzionato nell'articolo). E Mr Bee? Lontano anni luce, praticamente tramontato.
> 
> ...



Dico la verità, così a naso non mi sembrano belle notizie...temo davvero che alla fine siano i cinesi a rendersi conto che non vale la pena investire 720 milioni in un brand morto quando con 150 possono comprare una Fiorentina o un Napoli e farne il City Italiano..
Ok il Milan ha ben altro bacino di utenza ma ricordiamoci sempre che in Cina se domani dicono al popolo che si tifa tutti Fiorentina il giorno dopo c'è un giglio fuori da ogni casa..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Aprile 2016)

Si continua qui: http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-...arti-devono-scoprirsi-vt36286.html#post939471


----------

